# Spinoff: Ask a WSL and Beyond Lady



## Lucia (Jan 23, 2010)

Spinoff from the WSL reggie thread, Thanks for the idea Carrie A  her original post http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6647035&postcount=189 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=321851&page=10  1st page:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=321851  ---------------------- 

Post your questions about reggies, styling, products, etc... and someone will answer. 
 So ask away ladies.... Any WSL and beyond lady can answer questions  TIA ETA: please read through the thread 1st so not to repeat questions.  If you're new to this thread answering please answer these questions. 
*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp?   
 2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?  
3. What are your staple products and how do you use them? 
 4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look?   
5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow?   6. Has your hair ever been this long before?
Eta: how many times have you cut back or had a setback and grown to waist again? 
   7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)? 
ETA:  8. For relaxed ladies, what should other relaxed-heads add to their regimens to help them attain and retain longer lengths?
ETA 9. What's your go to style or PS? braidouts twists wng buns etc. *


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?



Yes, my new goal is HL.  I was going to stop @ WSL but that hair anorexia got the best of me, that and shrinkage.   It's only APL curly now, I want at least top-BSL curly/HL straight-my guesstimate.  Once I get HL straight, I'm just going to maintain with my reggie, trims, and go for full HL and thick more even ends.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Jan 24, 2010)

what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 24, 2010)

If natural: by how much has your texture/curls loosened, if you started out with wayy shorter hair?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 24, 2010)

what are your staple products?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?

How often do you trim?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 24, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?



Cream of Nature - Shampoo, Queens Deep Conditioner Cholesterol, Infusium "Leave in", *Activator & Clear Gel *


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 24, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?



Yes, I would like to grow my hair to hip length. I enjoy taking care of my hair and helping others with hair care tips.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 24, 2010)

What has been your shortest length?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 24, 2010)

Kusare said:


> If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?
> 
> How often do you trim?



My hair is natural, and in its curly state it is at bsl.  I noticed that at about SL it would weigh down, or fall downwards. As for SL, I believe at about APL straight.
I trim approx. 2-3 months.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 24, 2010)

Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?


 

Can you tell me what ps is? I dont know.
DC I do it weekly, unless I have a specific style that prevents me from doing so.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 24, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


 
I would like for my hair to grow as long as possible.



Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?


 
Ps=Protective style?  Buns.  I don't really dc, because I co wash and leave conditioner in so often.



southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?


 
Lately, EVOO and Giovanni conditioners.



Kusare said:


> If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?
> 
> How often do you trim?


 
My length curly is about bra strap--slightly above or below depending on factors such as the weather or whether it's been stretched by bunning, etc.  My hair has always grown down and out.

I started with below shoulder length natural hair after my transition.  It was a little below bra strap stretched.

I trim once or twice a year as needed---I get about a total 1-4 inches taken off within a years time.

ETA:



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?





Shoulder length straightened/relaxed which I guess would be above shoulder length for me in its natural state...  erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Jan 24, 2010)

Tinkerbell19 said:
			
		

> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?



It was mostly braided under a weave, buns. I try to DC weekly but it's more like every 2-3 weeks.  I always DC before and after straightening. 



			
				southerncitygirl said:
			
		

> what are your staple products?



Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner, Coconut oil, EVOO, coconut creme, and I have alternates in case I can't find these.  I don't stock up just have the ones I need. I have details in my fotki. 



			
				Kusare said:
			
		

> If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?
> How often do you trim?



It's around APL, it didn't start growing down until SL but I still need products.  I S&D mostly, trim when I need it, my hair is very uneven but that's OK it's healthy. 



			
				amwcah said:
			
		

> What has been your shortest length?



When I got to the boards it was almost shoulder length

Well before I found the boards it was similar to this: 








http://worldhairstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/2efacfab07de9175c3ec87f6d7de83fe.jpg


----------



## eurka007 (Jan 24, 2010)

What process do you use to seal in moisture?? And is the EVOO you use, the type that you can buy in the grocery story? How much do you use it, and how often?

Sorry for so many questions, but Im new at this and any advice can help?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

eurka007 said:


> What process do you use to seal in moisture?? And is the EVOO you use, the type that you can buy in the grocery story? How much do you use it, and how often?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but Im new at this and any advice can help?



*My #1 fav is EVCO=extra virgin coconut oil <---BEST.OIL.EVER!!!* 
I also use EVOO if I can't find coconut oil it's my alternate staple.  Most times I use them together for pre-poo under heat cap. Yes, I use cooking grade oils that you get @ the grocery store or I order EVCO online-it never goes bad almost.  
I use 2 methods: 
Straight: I use a little bit of conditioner and coconut oil on the length esp. ends. Just enough to put a slight shine on my hair. I'll do this every night or every other night. 

Curly: While it's still damp I load it up with lots of conditioner, and lots of oil from root to ends.  Then I put it up in a bun, or braid. I'll do this weekly or every 3 days if it's hot outside.
Most of my products (I don't have alot) are cheap and work for me, and mostly easy to find.
My fotki has my product list and details.hth


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 25, 2010)

How often do you wear your hair down/out?


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2010)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> How often do you wear your hair down/out?
> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?



Well I haven't been wearing my hair out these past months, but I plan on alternating 60/40 up and down styles.  I wash my hair in the tub it's in 2 sections, that are clipped up and I do each section with the hair loose,  co-wash, detangle, then condition. I don't do all my hair together unless I'm washing it while I'm showering. hth


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?




I at one time maintained a bob cut, tapered in the back.(Shaved)
I used to also shave the bottom portion of my hair -(ol' school style 'Cassie' ) 
I was special - lol....


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?



-sorry for so many posts, but I don't know how to put all of the quotes in one post? (open for help on how)

Currently it is under a partial sew in for a protective style, since I am not really a "bunning" type of chic- and like to wear my hair out.

When not in weaves, ect - I wear my hair down mostly, unless I am working out...or if it will be in the way.  However I moisturize often when I do - atleast 2 to 3 times daily.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?




I plait.  Unless my hair is a "unplaitable" at that time  = too much product.  My hair will tend to be too sticky or have lots or build up.  So, I have to rinse and finger comb, then plait - in the shower.  If all is well I plait and wash in the sink.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 26, 2010)

Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?



What does ps mean? Sorry, I should hang out on the hair board more often 
I never deep condition  I try to make sure my hair is moisturized all the time.



wavesofmotion said:


> If natural: by how much has your texture/curls loosened, if you started out with wayy shorter hair?



My curls are more or less the same, I think. Maybe a tad bit looser. :scratchch



southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?



My staple products are Sunsilk conditioner and shampoo. I think we have another version of them over here, but any conditioner that gives "slip" is great, regardless of price or brand! 



Kusare said:


> If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?
> 
> How often do you trim?



My hair is waist length in it's curly state or perhaps a little bit longer. It started hanging down at around shoulder length.

It was shoulder length, curly, when it was around APL straight I think.

I trim maybe once a year, at the most. That's one of the keys to growth - make sure your hair's ends don't split so that you don't have to trim 



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?



I cut my hair Halle Berry short once. Like 1-2 inches. I cut away a perm that I didn't like. I didn't even know I was "big chopping" 



wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?



This spring and summer I'll wear it down almost every day because I'm on the hunt for a new man  If I was hooked up, I would wear it down once or twice a week.



wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?



Yes, I wash my hair in the shower, no plaits. I saturate my hair with conditioner and then detangle with my fingers or (recently) with a wide tooth comb.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?



I have no goal in mind.  I just growing and enjoying my hair.  I'll prob continue to cut back to MBL since I enjoy this length the most.


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the answers.

Neat!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?



PS = buns

I don't deep condition at all these days.



southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?



V05 extra body poo and cond when wearing my hair down.  Aussie 3 minute condition left on the last half of my hair when bunning.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?



Very very short.  Maybe less than 1/2" all over.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?



During the summer several times a week (wash and go's).
During the winter maybe a couple of times a month.  It varies.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 26, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.



This is the first time my hair is this long. When I came to this board I stopped coloring my hair all willy nilly and I stopped using heat and the rest took care of itself. 



dlewis said:


> *PS = buns*



Wow I had no idea! Ps equals buns! 

My favorite bun is just a regular twisty bun - I twist and twist in a circle and tuck the ends under and fasten with a pelican clip. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=3608&pictureid=21726


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> This is the first time my hair is this long. When I came to this board I stopped coloring my hair all willy nilly and I stopped using heat and the rest took care of itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, _ps = protective styles _for me that equals buns.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 26, 2010)

dlewis said:


> Oh no, _ps = protective styles _for me that equals buns.



Okay, noooooooooow I understand 
Yeah, it equals buns for me too


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Okay, noooooooooow I understand
> Yeah, it equals buns for me too



  I was wondering why you didn't know that?


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 26, 2010)

^^^^I'm just slow


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> ^^^^I'm just slow



 Ok, that's alright.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm intrigued by the number of ladies who weave and get to WSL. I honestly never thought of weaving. I've been stuck at MBL for a while and I bun. Maybe I'd have reached WSL earlier with a weave. Oh well, I'm too broke for a weave so I'll keep bunning.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a great thread. Hopefully more ladies chime in.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?



I wash in the tub with my hair lose.  Even though it's easier in the shower, I prefer baths.  Lately I've been putting a band around the very end of the hair and washing the scalp.  When I'm done washing, conditioning and rinsing I take the band off and swish the ends of the hair around in the tub.  Wrap with a towel.  It's help to cut down on tangles.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I wash in the tub with my hair lose.  Even though it's easier in the shower, I prefer baths.  Lately I've been putting a band around the very end of the hair and washing the scalp.  When I'm done washing, conditioning and rinsing I take the band off and swish the ends of the hair around in the tub.  Wrap with a towel.  It's help to cut down on tangles.



This is positively genius. At some point, maybe when I reach HL, I plan to start wearing banded ponytails. When I wash, I'll do this too. Anything to cut down on the tangling.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 26, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> This is positively genius. At some point, maybe when I reach HL, I plan to start wearing banded ponytails. When I wash, I'll do this too. Anything to cut down on the tangling.



I had to do something, I was losing to much hair while detangling.  The last couple of washes haven't been bad at all.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 26, 2010)

i have a nagging question...why is there an S in the acronym when waist length is just WL???


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol I always wondered that myself!... Waist Length is often written as WSL... it really should be WL.


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 26, 2010)

I would like to know what is the difference between growing hair downward as opposed to outward?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Renovating (Jan 26, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> I would like to know what is the difference between growing hair downward as opposed to outward?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


 
The growth is not as obvious to me when the hair grows outward. It grows out like a fro. 
When it grows down, it doesn't look as puffy and the length is more obvious. It seems like once the hair reaches a certain length it weighed down and automatically starts growing "down". ( I'm sorry if that's not clear . I was having trouble wording it)


BTW- I'm clearly not waist length, but I was interested in finding out when most of the ladies began to notice their hair growing down instead of out too.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 26, 2010)

Suscribing to this thread.


----------



## nucienuce1 (Jan 26, 2010)

1) How long was your hair when you started out?
2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
Thank ladies!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 26, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I wash in the tub with my hair lose. Even though it's easier in the shower, I prefer baths. Lately I've been putting a band around the very end of the hair and washing the scalp. When I'm done washing, conditioning and rinsing I take the band off and swish the ends of the hair around in the tub. Wrap with a towel. It's help to cut down on tangles.


 
hmmm... interesting!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2010)

nucienuce1 said:
			
		

> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!



Just around shoulder length when I found the boards, I had 2 major set-backs when I was at BSL 2x approaching mid-back that put me back @ Shoulder/APL. If that hadn't happened I would have been WSL in 3-4 years. So it took me longer b/c of that.



JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.



I always had long hair, BSL and longer natural. Then I took over my hair and wrecked literally so I had to cut it short, then I went super short, then I started over with box braids extensions, then found the boards. 
I think my mother had a simple moisture based reggie for me.  1-2x/week she pre-pood with eggs and hot oil, washed it, conditioned, lightly oiled it braided it. 

When I wrecked it I was doing too much to it, color, highlights, relaxer, didn't DC, no oiling, didn't cover @ night, no moisturizing ever, curling irons everyday, depending on stylists to "take care" of MY hair, etc...


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> i have a nagging question...why is there an S in the acronym when waist length is just WL???



I'm not sure but I always saw it written WSL, I think b/c we write APL and BSL so WSL seems right to me. Sometimes I write HPL for HL or TBL for TL too. I think there are just 2 ways to write it, whatever you prefer use that.


----------



## grow (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> It was mostly braided under a weave, buns. I try to DC weekly but it's more like every 2-3 weeks. I always DC before and after straightening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thanks for all the info Lucia!

how long did it take you, after your hair was at shoulder length, for you to grow your hair to the length it is now?


----------



## jahzyira (Jan 26, 2010)

*For the relaxed 4a/b ladies....*
*Are you having issues keeping your ends even and healthy? and if so what are you doing to keep the splits at bay?

*For all the relaxed ladies.....*
*Are you going by the "dime amount" when it comes to using conditioner or do you slather it on generously?

*Do you find that expensive products work best or does your staples consist of cheapie products

*On relaxer day, how are you protecting your ends?

*What are you using for your moisturizing/sealing combo?


----------



## Babygurl (Jan 26, 2010)

nucienuce1 said:


> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!



1)My hair was Shoulder length and very damaged when I started to actively grow it out.
2)It took me almost 4 years to get from shoulder length to waist length, I now maintain at waist and cut with every relaxer.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.



Yes, I had WL hair, because I learned how to care to my hair prior to this forum.
However, I was ready to cut my hair prior to joining this forum, due to a "hair set back".  So, it has been encouraging to relate to others with the same issues & hair goals.  I feel like I have "hair sisters".


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 26, 2010)

nucienuce1 said:


> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!



My hair was about APL, and it took about 2.5 to 3 years to get to full waist length.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no issues with thick healthy ends. I use Profectiv Healthy Ends and seal with JBCO 1x per day. 

I use a generous amount of deep conditioner and apply it to my hair with a applicator brush like a perm.  I use Keracare (more expensive products). Kera care is the best thing that has happened to my hair. IMO the extra $$ is worth it

On Releaxer Day i use Conditioner to protect my ends. I also use Profectiv Healthy Ends 3 days before and after relaxing (this is indicated on the bottle).

I am currently wigging it so I moisrurize my braids 2x a day with a applicator bottle, i use Optimum Oil Moisturizer, Water, Coconut Oil and JBCO.

Hope this helps




jahzyira said:


> *For the relaxed 4a/b ladies....*
> *Are you having issues keeping your ends even and healthy? and if so what are you doing to keep the splits at bay?
> 
> *For all the relaxed ladies.....*
> ...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 26, 2010)

eta:: Im not waist length but i have com a long wayu from neck length.


----------



## butter_pecan (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner*, Coconut oil, EVOO, coconut creme, and I have alternates in case I can't find these.  I don't stock up just have the ones I need. I have details in my fotki.



I second this conditioner. I have huge bottles of it and mix it in with my Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner. It leaves my hair feeling good.


----------



## Kash (Jan 26, 2010)

can someone please tell me what does 'WSL' mean. i know 'WL' is waist length...so what is the 's' for?

eta: just saw the answer above! thanks cause that 's' was quite puzzling to me.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for all the info Lucia!
> 
> how long did it take you, after your hair was at shoulder length, for you to grow your hair to the length it is now?



Repost: 
Just around shoulder length when I found the boards, I had 2 major set-backs when I was at BSL 2x approaching mid-back that put me back @ Shoulder/APL. If that hadn't happened I would have been WSL in 3-4 years. So it took me longer b/c of that.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 26, 2010)

Questions about supplements~

Prior to becoming WL, did you take supplements?  If so, do you believe they contributed to your growth?  If so, how long was it before you noticed a significant difference?

Are you taking supplements now?

What supplements do you recommend?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Questions about supplements~
> 
> Prior to becoming WL, did you take supplements?  If so, do you believe they contributed to your growth?  If so, how long was it before you noticed a significant difference?
> 
> ...



Yes I did, and I still do. I believe that you have to be healthy to get max growth and since no one eats perfectly all the time I take the vits.  The list is in the about me section with my regime hth


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jan 27, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Questions about supplements~
> 
> Prior to becoming WL, did you take supplements? If so, do you believe they contributed to your growth? If so, how long was it before you noticed a significant difference?
> 
> ...


 
Yes.  I believe that this contributed to me having stronger hair, so this helps from shedding and breakage.  I really did not monitor the time difference, but I do believe that supplements have helped me grow to my fullest "monthly" potential which is nomally .5" .  I feel that when I do not take vitamins - my hair grows slower.  
Personally I take womens multivitamins, and "hair skin & nail", sometimes follicure, or biotin.  I alternate b/n the "hair" vitamins, but always take a multivitamin.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Repost:
> Just around shoulder length when I found the boards, I had 2 major set-backs when I was at BSL 2x approaching mid-back that put me back @ Shoulder/APL. If that hadn't happened I would have been WSL in 3-4 years. So it took me longer b/c of that.


 
What was yout set back Lucia?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> What was yout set back Lucia?



To sum it up: I was at BSL once but it was dry and damaged so I had to cut back a little to APL.  Then I got to BSL again and I went for a small trim I wanted 1-2 inches off and the stylist took off 6 inches taking me back to SL, to make the front even with the back (like thats the only way you can have healthy hair)  well my hair grows in natural layers and a V-shape in the back so she pretty much chopped off all my progress for that year. That's why no one trims my hair but me.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing ladies!  Good info.

Bumping for more questions.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a hair's breadth from waist right now.... I didn't want to be presumptuous by giving any answers/advice....


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 28, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm a hair's breadth from waist right now.... I didn't want to be presumptuous by giving any answers/advice....


 
You are? In your siggy, it looks as if you are already there


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, only just those few precocious hairs are...


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 28, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, only just those few *precocious hairs* are...



don't be silly....claim that!
those "unpopular opinions" thread posts about folks claiming wrong lengths have everybody paranoid-me included


----------



## amwcah (Feb 2, 2010)

What's your hair type?  Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 3, 2010)

amwcah said:


> What's your hair type? Are you relaxed or natural?


 


I am natural, occassional flat iron.
3c/3b -"ish"


----------



## AngelDoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you ladies for sharing.


----------



## SEMO (Feb 7, 2010)

wavesofmotion said:


> If natural: by how much has your texture/curls loosened, if you started out with wayy shorter hair?



My hair isn't really wavy (except in my crown area).  But I have noticed that my curls have loosened some as my hair has gotten heavier.



Kusare said:


> If you're natural what length is your hair in it's curly state and when did it start growing downwards instead of outwards? Also at what length did your hair get to SL in it's curly state?
> 
> How often do you trim?



My hair is shoulder length curly.  It's almost unbelievable how much my hair shrinks up with curly.  My shrinkage is at least 50-60%.

Also, haven't trimmed my hair in years.  Though I think I could do with one now.  It's not noticeable until my hair is straight and I'm not that bothered by my ends.



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?



I cut my relaxed hair off in stages, and the shortest I got it cut was up to chin length.



nucienuce1 said:


> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!



My hair was shoulder length relaxed when I started my hair journey.  And I think it probably took me about three to three and a half years to reach waist length.



amwcah said:


> What's your hair type?  Are you relaxed or natural?



I'm natural and 3c/4a.


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 7, 2010)

Any special care taken with the ends that really helped you ladies retain length? Like when washing, leave-ins, protective styling, straightening, etc....
Subbing to this thread. 
I'm aiming for WL this year and am currently transitioning long-term.


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to the ladies who have answered so far!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 7, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


 

yes, trying to grow to tailbone


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 7, 2010)

lolasmane said:


> Any special care taken with the ends that really helped you ladies retain length? Like when washing, leave-ins, protective styling, straightening, etc....
> Subbing to this thread.
> I'm aiming for WL this year and am currently transitioning long-term.


 

protective styling hands down, you cant get far without ps


----------



## hillytmj (Feb 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I wash in the tub with my hair lose. Even though it's easier in the shower, I prefer baths. Lately I've been putting a band around the very end of the hair and washing the scalp. When I'm done washing, conditioning and rinsing I take the band off and swish the ends of the hair around in the tub. Wrap with a towel. It's help to cut down on tangles.


 
I wash my hair in the tub too, but under the faucet. My question...how do you prevent your hair from going down the drain? I'm not WSL yet, but I wonder how I will handle that when I am.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but how often do you trim and/or dust?


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 9, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but how often do you trim and/or dust?


 

For me there are two senarios: if I am going for length - only when needed.
If I am going for thickness - 2 to 3 mo.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 9, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> protective styling hands down, *you cant get far without ps*



some! person to person


----------



## amwcah (Feb 13, 2010)

Was WL and beyond your goal?  

If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal? 

If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok I just read this whole thread just so I don't repeat anyone's question.

1. For relaxed WL ladies, do you strecth and if so for how long? 
2. For natural WL ladies what was the reason you went natural?
3. For relaxed ladies, did you  go natural for a while and if so for how long before you decided to perm?
4. For the all WL ladies how long did it take you to get pass APL and( why the hell is it taking me so long) alright I'm back, lol please tell us what u did to get pass APL it is just taking me way to long.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 18, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Was WL and beyond your goal?
> 
> If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal?
> 
> If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?


 
1) I initially wanted apl.  Once I made it, I decided to continue growing.  

2)I felt discouraged many times, because I found so little information about "Ethnic" -"afro" hair.  I would read "...african americans can't grow hair long" ect. ....so, it took lots of trial and errors on my part initially
I began to feel "defeated" last fall, before joining this forum, and was going to cut my hair out of discouragement.  But, finding others that share the same interests has encouraged me to continue.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Feb 18, 2010)

Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> Ok I just read this whole thread just so I don't repeat anyone's question.
> 
> 1. For relaxed WL ladies, do you strecth and if so for how long?
> *2. For natural WL ladies what was the reason you went natural?*
> ...


 

2)I have trasitioned from a perm perhaps 3 -4 times. (tex-laxed 2 
times)  My natural hair retains length, and stays moisturized better.  I had breakage, where I don't have that issue natural (unless heat is overused)
4)Protective styles help me get pass these difficult growing stages.


----------



## Nayeli (Feb 18, 2010)

Relaxed ladies - at what length did your hair start to feel "heavy." In other words, you felt it weighing on your back in the shower etc. May seem like a strange question but I ask cause I want that "heavy" feeling - I feel like only then I'll really think I have grown some hair


----------



## Janet' (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 26, 2010)

*What has been your shortest length?*

_my shortest length was ear length._

*Was WL and beyond your goal? 

* 
_yes i have always wanted WL or longer hair since i was a little girl._

*If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal? *

_no,i have never got discouraged or felt defeated. i alway new i would have mad long hair if i stuck to it._


*If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer? . *

_in the past year it happend for me kinda by accident becuase i really wasnt_

_ paying attention to my hair until about 3 months ago, but i always kept ends _

_protected and moisturized while not paying attention._

*For the all WL ladies how long did it take you to get pass APL ?*

_from shorter then SL to pass APL mmmm maybe 8 or 9 months, im quessing _

_becuase i never really looked at my hair, i just let it grow and let it be_



ETA:

*how do I DC?*
_
on dry hair only for 4 hours or more with silicon mix, cholesterol and ors replenishing pak, all mixed together,  I DC every 3 days._

*Do i PS?*
_
NO, not really anymore._


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 10, 2010)

My favorite PS = "Sew-in" or up do with a clip
 if that counts...cause that is no manipulation.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 10, 2010)

I deep condition weekly - if not possible I use extra moisturizer.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 10, 2010)

Well ladies, last week doing my hair I discovered that I really am clearly WL now    So I thought I'd chime in 



locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?



Yes I am. My goal for this year is Tailbone length. I hope to reach Classic length or longer (if possible).



Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?



Wigs are my fave PS. I don't DC nearly often enough  This year I'm aiming to do it at least weekly.



southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?



Suave Humectant, Kenra MC, Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, henna & indigo, Aussie Deep 3 min.



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?



a TWA that was about an inch long.



wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?



Very very rarely. This year I am starting to wear it out a bit more often though. Since Christmas I've worn it down maybe 3x... so I guess that's one day per month.



wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?



Yep, in the shower, in plaits. Unless I'm doing henna & indigo, I don't do that in plaits.



JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.



When I was an itty bitty girl I had long hair, it was about MBL. Then it got chopped off down to a TWA due to a scalp infection I got at Kindergarten. That's the longest my hair ever was, until now. 



amwcah said:


> Questions about supplements~
> 
> Prior to becoming WL, did you take supplements?  If so, do you believe they contributed to your growth?  If so, how long was it before you noticed a significant difference?
> 
> ...



Supplements are KEY to my growth. My growth rate is faster when I take my vitamins, no two ways about it. I noticed an uptick in growth as soon as I started with the Biotin, I think it's the most important supplement to take. You must take it with B-vits and lots of water to avoid Biotin Breakouts.

I take Biotin, B-complex, prenatals and gelatin now. In the past I also took garlic oil but I laid off on that due to the smelly burps.  For a while I took Vitamins for the Hair by Puritan's Pride. I recently purchased Mega Vitamins for the Hair and I will be taking that with gelatin supplements once my current stash runs out. 



lolascurls said:


> Any special care taken with the ends that really helped you ladies retain length? Like when washing, leave-ins, protective styling, straightening, etc....
> Subbing to this thread.
> I'm aiming for WL this year and am currently transitioning long-term.



Yes, the ends are where the action is. I always make sure to really saturate my ends with product and keep them from rubbing on furniture or clothing.



justicefighter1913 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but how often do you trim and/or dust?



I don't dust or trim. I do Search and Destroy missions. I go through my hair strand by strand and ONLY cut the damaged bits. This allows me to keep my length and improve my hair's health at the same time. Once every 4 months is plenty. 



amwcah said:


> Was WL and beyond your goal?
> 
> If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal?
> 
> If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?



Classic length has been my goal since joining LHCF lo so many years ago. Yes, there were many times when I felt discouraged. Sometimes I still do. I just try to keep hope alive, lol.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 20, 2010)

*BUMP! 

Do you ladies cowash currently? 

If so, how often?

Did you cowash to help get to your current length?*


----------



## Lucia (May 1, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Was WL and beyond your goal?
> 
> If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal?
> 
> If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?



I did sometimes esp. when a stylist cut  my hair back to SL like I mentioned before it was devastating.  I was more determined to get to WL, I felt like my hair was cut short out of pure jealousy and nothing else, how could my hair be so damaged when I hadn't used heat on it and it was thriving.  

I didn't become WL by accident I set that as my major goal-those who've been on my fotki before know my hair goal is always @ the bottom of my regimen.  I read regimens asked advice, stalked longhaired fotki's and YT's until I got my regimen right for my hair and got passed each milestone. 
WL was my 1st major goal, now it's HL/TL then who knows, right now I'm leaning towards just maintaining that length-unless hair-anorexia strikes again. 
To achieve WL and beyond hair you have to be a little hair obsessed and hair-anorexic.  



			
				Prayinforfull... said:
			
		

> Ok I just read this whole thread just so I don't repeat anyone's question.
> 
> 1. For relaxed WL ladies, do you strecth and if so for how long?
> 2. For natural WL ladies what was the reason you went natural?
> ...



I was always natural, then I went through a relaxed phase and my hair got really thin, damaged and short-I don't know if it's all the relaxers fault but some of it was me abusing my hair.  I thought relaxer meant I didn't have to "take care" of my hair or treat it well.  Even when I did try to take care of it while relaxed my hair just didn't respond well to relaxers.   I remembered that I had long thick, frizzy, curly hair before so I just grew it out.  

APL was a breeze for me, getting to WL was harder. I would look at your regimen, products, styles.  Are you wearing your hair down alot, that's harder at SL-APL cause your ends are rub your clothes all the time, when it's a little passed the ends don't exactly rub your clothes.  Also the ends get caught in scarves, purses and jacket collars at those length-very dangerous for ends esp if you want them to grow passed that length. 
Are you DC-ing enough, is your moisture/protein balance working for you now.  Keep your ends moisturized, oil, butter, conditioner or all 3 and hide them.  

I always PS like crazy when i want to get to a new length faster.  You can get to longer lengths without PS-ing but it will take longer JMO.  I've been wearing my hair in buns and chignon banane/french twists these passed 2 months straight.  I put a little conditioner and oil or butter on the ends braid or loose bun @ night and put on a satin bonnet. in the morning I do the same thing again but then I put it up in a PS. hth



			
				Jade Feria said:
			
		

> BUMP!
> 
> Do you ladies cowash currently?
> 
> ...



I only co-wash now and have been for over 2 years since I started co-washing I've seen major thickness and growth and got to WL-so definitely YES co-washing helped me get to WL. 

I co-wash 2x/week usually, if it's really cold I'm just not washing/wetting my hair period, I'll stretch out the washes for 2 weeks then. In summer every other day or daily if I'm wearing it curly. 
If straight I try to keep the flat iron for 2 weeks.


----------



## belldandy (May 2, 2010)

sorry if someone asked already;

Did you do intense protein treatments while you were trying to get to wsl (like aphogee 2 min, etc)?
Did you trim regularly as you grew?


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

belldandy said:


> sorry if someone asked already;
> 
> Did you do intense protein treatments while you were trying to get to wsl (like aphogee 2 min, etc)?
> Did you trim regularly as you grew?



I did use aphogee 2-step treatment (the one that stinks) and the 2 minute keratin, every 2-3 months, then I found my hair was getting to hard so I stopped using that cause my hair didn't need that intense protein anymore, now I just use 1-2 beaten eggs every once in a while (see my regimen)  

At 1st no, then I started seeing how some of my hair inspirations would S&D/dust trim, so I saw that S&D/dusting could take care of splits and SSK's without having to sacrifice length I just gained.  That's pretty much what I've been doing ever since.  

When I keep up with my ends, I only have to S&D every 2-3 months now, or of course if I see a SSK or split I nip it in the bud before it becomes a problem.  I also follow Feye's method for self trims (link in my fotki) too only when I want to give myself a medium trim and even things up a little.hth


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2010)

I co wash 2wice a week and shampoo and DC on the weekends. However i am going to start co-washing only and use a shampoo only for clarifying and neutralizing.


----------



## belldandy (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I did use aphogee 2-step treatment (the one that stinks) and the 2 minute keratin, every 2-3 months, then I found my hair was getting to hard so I stopped using that cause my hair didn't need that intense protein anymore, now I just use 1-2 beaten eggs every once in a while (see my regimen)
> 
> At 1st no, then I started seeing how some of my hair inspirations would S&D/dust trim, so I saw that S&D/dusting could take care of splits and SSK's without having to sacrifice length I just gained. That's pretty much what I've been doing ever since.
> 
> When I keep up with my ends, I only have to S&D every 2-3 months now, or of course if I see a SSK or split I nip it in the bud before it becomes a problem. *I also follow Feye's method for self trims (link in my fotki) too only when I want to give myself a medium trim and even things up a little.hth*


 
 Thanks a lot. I will check that link out too. You guys all have very beautiful hair!


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

Repost from CL Challenge thread: Please post your response



wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?



Sorry this happened to you (hugs) now whatever regimen you were following before the mishap you should go back to, but ITA with Candy and MzMomo finger comb while it's damp or better yet only in the shower while your CW, then gently squeeze out excess water and let it airdry in pokahantas braids you can also add the same moisturizing CW conditioner to the entire length esp concentrate a little extra on the ends.   

Then use a good hair shaft penetrating oil like EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba, and if your scalp is feeling itchy or dry some tea tree oil scalp massages weekly.  I would DC 2x/week @ 1st then weekly.  To counteract the shedding protein treatments for hair just use your same conditioner and beat 2 eggs mix together and use that under a plastic cap, and fresh garlic cut in oil and heated to warm in microwave for scalp-cause your actually getting the juices out of the garlic faster this way. 

  I would stay away from shampoos for a while if you're a shampoo girl cause that will just cause more dryness.  ALWAYS AIRDRY, don't even think about using a heat tool unless it's a heating cap for DC-ing and PS low tension styles that keep the ends tucked in.  There's tons on YT we've posted alot of PS styles that aren't too hard on the hair, oh and stay away from sock buns too, they're fine if your hairs healthy but damaged it will cause more prob's b/c it's tension based. hth

http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777#p/c/41DFB85633A5A491/64/rrJYzX4cbXU


I reposted your ? on the ask a WL lady thread for more responses here's the link

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=438408


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?



Kenra MC(shampoo and conditioner) , ORS hair mayo and ORS replenishing pak. I use a liquid leave in for roller sets called Biotera( I think it's bootleg biolage? lol). Sometimes I use creamy one LTR. I love VO5 moisture milks for CO-washing and unrefined evco.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?



 Yes I am. I am inching my way to hip length. And I will maintain there.



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?



My shortest length was shoulder length.This was like 02'-03'. It was because I cut it into a long bob after wearing it at apl(uneven). But my hair usually was apl.




eurka007 said:


> What process do you use to seal in moisture?? And is the EVOO you use, the type that you can buy in the grocery story? How much do you use it, and how often?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but Im new at this and any advice can help?



I apply moisturizer on the last inch of my hair and then seal with evco or evoo. I buy my unrefined evco at walmart. I use it often. I put some on my ends and I also rub it on to cowashed hair afterwards.



wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?


 
Almost every weekend.



wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?


 
I wash in the shower in 8 plaits use to be 6. My hair would be a hot tangled mess if I tried washing it in a sink



JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.



My hair has never been this long. I've become gentler with my hair and care for it better with the tips from this board.


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2010)

Inspirations, truly!!!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

nucienuce1 said:


> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!



My hair was back at apl when I became serious about growing it out. I would say it took about 3 yrs.



jahzyira said:


> *For the relaxed 4a/b ladies....*
> *Are you having issues keeping your ends even and healthy? and if so what are you doing to keep the splits at bay?
> 
> *For all the relaxed ladies.....*
> ...


 
I'm transitioning now but I think I can answer. I always use way more than a dime amount for conditioner 
It depends with the products. Kenra is the most expensive of my products and I must say I can tell the difference when I use it.
When I was relaxing I usually coated my ends with conditioner, evco, or chi silk infusions.
elasta qp mango butter sealed with oil worked for me. Oh yeah, I need to go buy some more of that 



amwcah said:


> Questions about supplements~
> 
> Prior to becoming WL, did you take supplements?  If so, do you believe they contributed to your growth?  If so, how long was it before you noticed a significant difference?
> 
> ...



I took pre natal vits while I was pregnant and nursing also iron supplements when it was low. I occasionally would take a daily multi vitamin. I can tell by my nails if a vitamin is doing it's job but my hair seems the same. I just make sure I  eat enough protein. I think vits can improve overall quality of the  hair that will soon grow out the scalp. But it's to late for the rest of the length to benefit from it. And I don't know about it determing how my hair grows though. My hair usually grows at a normal growth rate of half an inch a month.



amwcah said:


> What's your hair type?  Are you relaxed or natural?


I'm a 3c/4a and I'm transitioning(will be 11 months next month)



lolascurls said:


> Any special care taken with the ends that really helped you ladies retain length? Like when washing, leave-ins, protective styling, straightening, etc....
> Subbing to this thread.
> I'm aiming for WL this year and am currently transitioning long-term.



nothing really special just be very gentle because they are the oldest part of the hair.



justicefighter1913 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but how often do you trim and/or dust?



I trim and dust probably every 6 months. When I reach my goal, however, I will start trimming every 3 months to thicken the hem line.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Was WL and beyond your goal?
> 
> If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal?
> 
> If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?



WL was my goal. It wasn't until I got there that I felt like it wasn't  "doing it" for me that I decided to grow longer. I hope HL will feel longer.

Yes at times I did feel disouraged. Even now sometimes I do. But it last for a moment then I get positive again and just try my best and take care of my hair.



Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> Ok I just read this whole thread just so I don't repeat anyone's question.
> 
> 1. For relaxed WL ladies, do you strecth and if so for how long?
> 2. For natural WL ladies what was the reason you went natural?
> ...



I use to stretch for 3 months. Before I decided to transition one of my stretches lasted 8 months I think.
Uh I don't know if I can answer number 2 because I'm not natural yet. But I'm going natural because if I can easily straighten my hair via roller set, flat iron, then what's the point of relaxing?
I reached WL while relaxed and transitioning while I aim for hip. Plan on just trimming over time instead of BC'ing.
Well it took me about 9 months(I think) to get from APL to top of bsl. I do the same as I always do. Nothing special.



Nayeli said:


> Relaxed ladies - at what length did your hair start to feel "heavy." In other words, you felt it weighing on your back in the shower etc. May seem like a strange question but I ask cause I want that "heavy" feeling - I feel like only then I'll really think I have grown some hair



I don't know  My hair still doesn't really feel all that heavy. I mean I feel it but it's not dragging my head down or nothing



Jade Feria said:


> *BUMP!
> 
> Do you ladies cowash currently?
> 
> ...



I cowash at least 2x during the week. I believe it helped



belldandy said:


> sorry if someone asked already;
> 
> Did you do intense protein treatments while you were trying to get to wsl (like aphogee 2 min, etc)?
> Did you trim regularly as you grew?



I'm actually scared of intense protein treatments  but I do use ORS mayo and the replenishing pak. It seems to get er done lol.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for this inspiring and helpful thread.
I'm especially curious about those who have 4b hair like mine, but please feel free to offer any advice regardless:
For those who typically wear their hair out, *did you have to go hard on the bunning/updos when your ponytail hung btwn sl and apl?*  I think I'm running into that roadblock b/c the ends are "in the danger zone".  

*Would others cateogorize you as hair-paranoid?*  As in you are extra special careful about sun-exposure, wind, water, and weather?

One more: *While growing, how often did you chart your progress?*  I imagine checking too much may lead to discouragement.  (monthly, every three months, bi-annually....?)

Subscribing


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> Thank you for this inspiring and helpful thread.
> I'm especially curious about those who have 4b hair like mine, but please feel free to offer any advice regardless:
> For those who typically wear their hair out, did you have to go hard on the bunning/updos when your ponytail hung btwn sl and apl?  I think I'm running into that roadblock b/c the ends are "in the danger zone".
> 
> Would others cateogorize you as hair-paranoid?  As in you are extra special careful about sun-exposure, wind, water, and weather?



As far as the hump of sl and apl , if something isn't working for you, then it's time to try something new. I don't think it hurts to PS if wearing your hair out doesn't get you where you want to go.

Oh and no I'm not hair-paranoid. I do whatever, whenever. I ain't neva scared lol


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> Thank you for this inspiring and helpful thread.
> I'm especially curious about those who have 4b hair like mine, but please feel free to offer any advice regardless:
> For those who typically wear their hair out, *did you have to go hard on the bunning/updos when your ponytail hung btwn sl and apl?*  I think I'm running into that roadblock b/c the ends are "in the danger zone".
> 
> ...


 every chance I get. I just pull a few strands down. You would think I was obsessive-compulsive. No lie I look twice a week. I know it ain't healthy


----------



## belldandy (Jun 3, 2010)

any deep conditioners that you guys ABSOLUTELY swear by? Just curious, sorry if it's repeating...

after rereading thread alot of you did say it already....sorry 
I guess if you didn't say it then do tell


----------



## Lucia (Jun 3, 2010)

belldandy said:


> any deep conditioners that you guys ABSOLUTELY swear by? Just curious, sorry if it's repeating...
> 
> after rereading thread alot of you did say it already....sorry
> I guess if you didn't say it then do tell



Well the best protein DC is Aphogee 2-step but you have to moisturize with a good moisturizing DC afterwards and the balancing moisturizer they make is not enough. But I suggest using it right after the prtein is rinsed out b/c they make it to work together, then DC with another moisturizing conditioner if you need it.  I never had that problem with it but I wanted my hair very moist so I followed up the balancing with another DC.

Now for moisture Silicon Mix is my all time fav DC, it has tons of cones in it and my hair must think it's relaxed cause it loves cones, it's got really good slip, the only reason I haven't been using it is b/c I can't find it @ the local BSS and Suave Tropical coconut works just as good.  Not much diff in price either is just I have to order it on the net and I don't want to be net dependent for my staple products and I don't want to be dependent on alot of products.  

*I don't believe you have to have a certain product as long as it's conditioner and it works you can DC with it. * I suggest finding a good CW or leave in that's moisturizing that your hair likes and use that as your DC if you want to make it more intense just add avocado, eggs (for a homemade protein DC) or other hair foods.  But just DC-ing with that staple condish for min 30 mins under a heat cap or steamer works great too. hth


----------



## belldandy (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks so much lucia!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


 
I was gonna settle for Waist length but now i want it at least halfway to Hip length...at least.



Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?


I LOVE just throwin it up in a big floppy bun on top of my head and accessorize with a headband....especially when im workin or just feelin lazy...And i deep condition every single weekend...my hair gets dry fast....which is why im switching to sulfate-free shampoos.



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?


The shortest my hair has ever been in my whole life was shoulder length...and that was due to a bleach/dye/relaxer job gone wrong and a stylist hacked off too much of my hair....both had me a shoulder length.



eurka007 said:


> What process do you use to seal in moisture?? And is the EVOO you use, the type that you can buy in the grocery story? How much do you use it, and how often?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but Im new at this and any advice can help?


I only use EVOO to add to my relaxer creme for texlaxing or to add to my deep conditioner....for some reason using evoo on my hair to seal makes it feel like straw....BUT....I LUBS me some coconut oil...either EVCO or Vatika Coconut Oil....it really really helps my ends out....I also use Vatika Oil mixed with shea butter sometimes to moisturize



wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?


 
I wear my hair completely flat ironed maybe one week out of the month....I limit my use of blowdryers and flat irons to 2x maximum a month.



wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?


 
I have to wash my hair in the shower. It just kinda grosses me out about what my hair is touching in a sink drain pipe...the other day i discovered how to rinse the DC out of my hair by standing on the edge of the tub with one hand holding me up as a rinsed my hair out in the shower faucet only because i didnt feel like hopping BACK in the shower just to rinse my hair out...but it worked just fine!!


----------



## Thiends (Jun 4, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


Yes. My goal is full hip length with blunt ends.


Tinkerbell19 said:


> what is your favorite ps and how often do you dc?


My favorite protective style involving using a ficcare to pin my hair up. I deep condition every week and co-wash about three times a week.


southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?


I co-wash with Giovanni Smooth as Silk and use Virgin Coconut Oil as a leave-in (sometimes with a bit of Giovanni Direct Leave-in mixed with the oil). I deep condition with Aubrey Organics' Honey Suckle Rose.


Kusare said:


> How often do you trim?


I have no regular trimming schedule. When I take good care of my hair, I find that trimming is not necessary.


amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?


I have had a fade before. I still had hair, but I looked almost bald because it was so short. I started this current hair journey with 3-4" of hair.


----------



## Thiends (Jun 4, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?


I have no regular schedule. Sometimes, I'll start in an updo and take the ficcare out. Sometimes, I'll let it dry loose after co-washing and then put it up. I spent most of February using a curling iron on my hair and wearing it down.


wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?


I am a strict co-washer. I have probably used shampoo ten times in the past five years and most of those times, I was at a salon. 


JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.


I learned how to take care of my hair, so my hair grew.





nucienuce1 said:


> How long did it take you to get to waist length?


It took me about five years.


----------



## Thiends (Jun 4, 2010)

amwcah said:


> Was WL and beyond your goal?


I just wanted to see how long my hair could get. That is still how I feel.





> If so, did you ever feel defeated(discouraged) in obtaining your goal?


I had no real goal for a long time. I just didn't cut it and took the best care I could of it. Now that I have an actual goal (growing out troublesome layers and getting all my hair to hip length), I find myself getting impatient. 


> If not, did you just grow and grow and happen to become WL or longer?


Yes.





Prayin4FullWL2012 said:


> 1. For relaxed WL ladies, do you strecth and if so for how long?


I am tex-laxed. I stretch for four months. My goal is six months.





> 3. For relaxed ladies, did you  go natural for a while and if so for how long before you decided to perm?


Sure. I was natural for three or four years.





> 4. For the all WL ladies how long did it take you to get pass APL and( why the hell is it taking me so long) alright I'm back, lol please tell us what u did to get pass APL it is just taking me way to long.


I am not sure how long it took me to get past APL because at that point, I was not measuring my hair or actively working towards any particular goal.





Nayeli said:


> Relaxed ladies - at what length did your hair start to feel "heavy." In other words, you felt it weighing on your back in the shower etc. May seem like a strange question but I ask cause I want that "heavy" feeling - I feel like only then I'll really think I have grown some hair


I have fine hair. It started to feel heavy in the shower at about bra strap length. It started to feel heavy when dry at about mid-back length. When it is tangled or I have just woken up, it does not feel heavy. It feels heavy only when it is well combed and laying smoothly.





belldandy said:


> Did you do intense protein treatments while you were trying to get to wsl (like aphogee 2 min, etc)?


I didn't know the difference between protein and moisture for much of my hair journey. Even now, I do protein treatments only when I remember, which is once every three or so months.





> Did you trim regularly as you grew?


No.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Did you have long hair before or is this the first time getting to this length? If so, what do you think you did differently? Thanks.


 
The longest my hair was before LHCF...that remember...was BSL....when i was 8 or 9 years old.



nucienuce1 said:


> 1) How long was your hair when you started out?
> 2) How long did it take you to get to waist length?
> Thank ladies!


 I started my HHJ with almost APL hair...that was back in 2008....here it is 2010 and i just reached Waist Length last month!!...So....i would say 2 years and 3 months.



jahzyira said:


> *For the relaxed 4a/b ladies....*
> *Are you having issues keeping your ends even and healthy? and if so what are you doing to keep the splits at bay?
> 
> *For all the relaxed ladies.....*
> ...


 


lolascurls said:


> Any special care taken with the ends that really helped you ladies retain length? Like when washing, leave-ins, protective styling, straightening, etc....
> Subbing to this thread.
> I'm aiming for WL this year and am currently transitioning long-term.


I find that putting coconut oil on my ends does them justice...but its even better if i put a leave-in or moisturizer and THEN seal. I never pile my hair up while washing and i concentrate on putting my heat protectant serums on my ends when flat-ironing or blowdrying.



justicefighter1913 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but how often do you trim and/or dust?


When needed...since i'm going for length right now....next year it'll be every 3-4 months for thickening.



Nayeli said:


> Relaxed ladies - at what length did your hair start to feel "heavy." In other words, you felt it weighing on your back in the shower etc. May seem like a strange question but I ask cause I want that "heavy" feeling - I feel like only then I'll really think I have grown some hair


....my hair started feeling heavy when i reached BSL...it STILL feels BSL to me....but i have noticed a lil increase in the weight lately.



belldandy said:


> sorry if someone asked already;
> 
> Did you do intense protein treatments while you were trying to get to wsl (like aphogee 2 min, etc)?
> Did you trim regularly as you grew?


I used to get trims every 3-4 months pre-LHCF. I didnt learn about protein treatments til i got here.


----------



## diva24 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok so Im definitely WSL now but I have hair anorexia. Im going for the top of my jeans.
My favorite conditioner is V05 because I go thru a bottle in 2 "washes". I can't remember the last time I used shampoo. A few months ago maybe? I am 2 years post. The shortest my hair has ever been is nape length that was by choice. Before that it was BSL and I was annoyed with the length (the angst of youth). Thru all my hair abuse the shortest my hair ever got from abuse is shoulder length. I find that basic is best. I heat style maybe once a month. My go to style is a braid out that I redo on wednesdays and saturdays. If not its a wet bun or wet ponytail.


----------



## Researching (Jun 4, 2010)

How often do you use direct heat (flat irons/blowdryers) on your hair?


----------



## belldandy (Jun 4, 2010)

bumpinggggg


----------



## TiffTaff (Jun 4, 2010)

If relaxed or telaxed, what relaxer do you use now and while growing most your hair length? Lye or no lye? 

Which relaxer do you love best?

How long do you keep relaxer in for and do you smooth?

What is your hair type?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2010)

for the relaxed WL+ ladies


----------



## SOserious (Jun 22, 2010)

FOr relaxed ladies...
I hope to get to WL. i am formerly relax now i texlax. I am too chicken to mess with that protein treatments. So i currently focus on moisture with jsut hawaiian silky, carefree curl and argan oil.
About what length did you start using protein treatments?
Have you use twists or braids like cornrows to help your hair grow?
What do you do to limit the amount split ends?

i must lurk this thread


----------



## hillytmj (Jun 22, 2010)

bumping...bumping


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 7, 2010)

Help me out waist length and beyond and please look over my regimen:

I am using Hair One as a co-washing product when I take down my braids
I use AO conditioning when I take down my braids every 3 weeks to detangle
Every day I spray my hair with a mix of world of curls and wonder 8 oil
I co-wash 2-3 times a week between AO and ION Effective Care Treatment.

I take about a 2 day break and put my hair right back up in braids.

Let me know what you think, please.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 13, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Help me out waist length and beyond and please look over my regimen:
> 
> I am using Hair One as a co-washing product when I take down my braids
> I use AO conditioning when I take down my braids every 3 weeks to detangle
> ...


 
I think your regime is fine, but I would re-braid more often... probably once every week....this aids in proper conditioning and stretching of each hair strand.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2010)

Researching said:


> How often do you use direct heat (flat irons/blowdryers) on your hair?




I don't have a set schedule if it's really hot and humid or rainy weather I don't 
even bother. I change it up as he mood hits me but I do straigten more in cold winter months. Also I try not to do the double whammy blow drying and flat ironing all in 1 setting unless I reaaly have no choice.  
 I do1 or the other I prefer to air dry then flat iron the next day. Winter I just do what I have to do so I don't go out with a damp/wey head


----------



## B3e (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, I'm so curious to know your thoughts on the following things. Thank you so very much! 

Have you found that a healthy diet is/isnt more/as important than/as a particular product/set of products?

Is gaining an inch still as exciting as it was at the beginning?

How's this regi (will adopt it after I finish/give away all my products; when school starts up again probably):

*Braids*
• shampoo/condition every 3 days
• towel dry, spray leave-in (conditioner/EVOOorEVCO), seal with oil that doesn't penetrate then baggy
• repair edges as needed
• take down and DC after 8-10wks

*Wigs/Half-wigs*
• 10 cornrows with a little added hair
• in halfW or regular W: same wash/moist/baggy as braids
• in LaceFW: wash/moist/baggy every 7-10 days
• repair cornrows and DC every 4-5wks

*Bare*
_I plan to not have any braids or wear wigs during my christmas break; I will most likely attempt a bun or WnG_

• cowash every other day alternating protein/moisturizing condish
• Baggy on non-wash days
• shampoo/DC at end of break before next set of braids or wig
• apply leave-in and seal with oil that won't penetrate.

 thank you!


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 14, 2010)

are people in awe of your hair?

do people think it's weave even tho you tell them otherwise?

if you had short hair before (shoulder length n down) does if feel as good as i imagine it would to show your hair to those who doubted you before? =)


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2010)

wanji said:


> Hi, I'm so curious to know your thoughts on the following things. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Have you found that a healthy diet is/isnt more/as important than/as a particular product/set of products?
> 
> ...



Yes healthy diet, vitamins & exercise def. help you get max growth/month and thicker healthier hair.  But good products for your hair help alot too, esp with moisture/protein balance, and DC and slip. Both things are important. 

Yes gaining an inch is still exciting sometimes even more so cause some o us are now only a couple inches or less form our goals, so each inch is a big deal. 

If you're towel drying use a micro fiber towel or turbie twist it's micro fiber too, but don't use a regular cotton towel it will just frizz up your hair. Be careful how often and how much you disturb or rub your scalp or hair when washing with braids it can really tangle up your hair. 
I'm not a fan of lacefronts, I don't like what they can do to the hairline, and I don't like the fact that you can't reach your hair/scalp  every day to take care of it. 
I'm also wondering why you don't want to use a penetrating oil to seal, cause then it would up the moisture and seal. IMO 
HHG


----------



## B3e (Jul 14, 2010)

Lucia said:


> ...If you're towel drying use a micro fiber towel or turbie twist it's micro fiber too, but don't use a regular cotton towel it will just frizz up your hair.
> 
> I'm not a fan of lacefronts, I don't like what they can do to the hairline, and I don't like the fact that you can't reach your hair/scalp  every day to take care of it.
> 
> ...



Thank you, yea I think I'm just wanting to find a minimal product regimen and in my hunt I often wonder if they are as important as health...cause I love to eat  and I don't mind that being a big part of my Regi 

My braids have been frizzing, if they weren't yarn braids I'm sure they would look a hot mess! Great tip, I will sneak a towel from home next time or invest in a nice turbie for after I squeeze out the majority of the water by hand.

I actually will still be sealing with an oil that penetrates, but more out of curiosity, and trial and error being my favorite teachers, I want to seal the moisturizer, EVCO/EVOO/Almond Oil (whichever I use) both in with some grease honestly see if it will hold in moisture during the 3days I do in between washes.

Yea, if I didn't have a 5head I wouldn't bother with LF they are so annoying sometimes. But I find that they keep my hair most protected from the -10 to -65 degree weather that perforates much of my winter. A weekly wash and DC worked really well for my schedule and my hair loved it as well. But again...if not for that 5 head....and even then I still have to cover my edges with an Ace Wrap for extra protection  great tip I learned from youtube. I wear synthetic wigs because they fit my budget and needs. I've had remy full lace wigs...don't very much think they're worth all the hassle. @ my school people are just as easily fooled by a weave/full lace as they are a shiny janky wig...so ill save my money 

Thanks so much for your reply, I've been wanting a turbie but always told myself it was a nonsensical desire and I had enough towels. You've just convinced me


----------



## Quailbird (Jul 24, 2010)

About how long did it take you to go from MBL to WL?


----------



## Janet' (Jul 24, 2010)

What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey WL+ ladies..
I see a lot of you guys using just normal drug store products... 
1.) Are there any high end or natural products that you swear by.. or do you think it just doesn't matter?
2.) Do you now or have you ever stayed away from sulfates/parabens/alcohols in products?

3.) Last question those that wear their hair down *most* of the time.. how do you care for it when you sleep?

Thanks ladies! GROW on withya bad selves!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey WL+ ladies..
> I see a lot of you guys using just normal drug store products...
> 1.) Are there any high end or natural products that you swear by.. or do you think it just doesn't matter?
> 2.) Do you now or have you ever stayed away from sulfates/parabens/alcohols in products?
> ...



I FORGOT I CAN ANSWER IN HERE AGAIN 

1. personally, i've tried high end prods and prods made just for us curly girls and they dont compare to the prods i buy from walmart.  so i stick with what works

2. i stay way from alcohols and mineral oils (though not always).  i love sulfates (aussie moist poo is my friend) and i dont know what a paraben is 

3. if my hair is straight, i put it in a cross wrap, put on my pretty wrap and go to bed.  if its curly (which is how it is 98% of the year) i just but it in a really loose high bun (on top of my head) and sleep on satin pillow cases.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?



apl and wl are always a struggle for me.  i get stuck there every time for ever!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> apl and wl are always a struggle for me.  i get stuck there every time for ever!




 There may be hope for me yet!!! I broke through the APL barrier earlier this year!!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 24, 2010)

I see that most ladies with length protective style their hair in some way or another. Please believe I'm trying to achieve WL status at some point in life but I'm a long ways from it right now. I'm only BSB on a good day. Do you really enjoy your length since he's almost always hidden, tucked away, under a wig, braided up, etc?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 24, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Help me out waist length and beyond and please look over my regimen:
> 
> I am using Hair One as a co-washing product when I take down my braids
> I use AO conditioning when I take down my braids every 3 weeks to detangle
> ...



Sounds good to me....Hair One is an AWESOME product isn't it?...i see you have lots of moisture in you reggie....do you use anything with lite protein ? Like during deep conditionings?

I like a little bit of protein in my reggie just to make sure i don't over moisturize....every once in a blue moon i may need extra protein.

HTH


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Sounds good to me....Hair One is an AWESOME product isn't it?...i see you have lots of moisture in you reggie....do you use anything with lite protein ? Like during deep conditionings?
> 
> I like a little bit of protein in my reggie just to make sure i don't over moisturize....every once in a blue moon i may need extra protein.
> 
> HTH



very true.  i use light protein on a regular basis.  if there is too much moisture the hair becomes mushy and breaks easily.  the protein gives it the strength to with stand issues lol


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

how often did you all trim while on the way to WL?

some people say that trimming is imperative, yet if there are no split ends, why trim, right? (the ones who think it's imperative also many times say that it jump starts growth, is this true?)

thanks!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2010)

Quailbird said:


> About how long did it take you to go from MBL to WL?



It didn't really take too long but in my mind it did  



Janet' said:


> What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?



Actually getting past BSL was the hardest for me, so was passing shoulder length, Apl was easy, MBL took some effort but it wasn't as hard as passing BSL. I got to WL and didn't even know it


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 27, 2010)

How often do you cowash or wash your hair?  Do you fully detangle each time, or only after a certain period of time? 

 I've seen a few wl and beyond ladies who wash once or twice a month, quite a few who do so weekly, and some that seem to do multiple cowashes a week.  

Those that do multiple cowashes a week, is it for moisture or to keep a clean scalp?  

TIA


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey WL+ ladies..
> I see a lot of you guys using just normal drug store products...
> 1.) Are there any high end or natural products that you swear by.. or do you think it just doesn't matter?
> 2.) Do you now or have you ever stayed away from sulfates/parabens/alcohols in products?
> ...



1.  I tried those high priced products and really they're not so great, some of them work worse then the cheap market products *it's all about the ingredients* not the price.    Those expensive products just sound great and have alot of money for fancy slick TV ads.  I don't like being dependent on very expensive products cause it's hard to keep that up, also I like to use stuff that I can find locally or at least order for cheap.  Bottom line: save your money and find a cheap product that works for your hair. 

2.  YES, I avoid sulfates like the swine flu. That's why I don't use shampoos anymore b/c of the sulfates and how they would make my hair dry and super frizzy and hared to detangle. It took me a long time to deprogram myself off that must use shampoo habit.  Once I tried the CW only method after reading Curlygirl book I never went back.  
I try to avoid alcohols as much as possible sometimes you just have to take a little bit of bad with the good, so if it has just a little bit then and the rest is great and it works for my hair I go with it.  

3.  I haven't been wearing my hair down for a long time now I'm so used to PS-ing it,  but @ night I either bun it or loosely put it in 2 pokahantas braids tied together and ends tucked under then I use a satin bonnet. I do the same when my hair is worn down I put it up @ night so my ends still get protected when it's worn down. 




divachyk said:


> I see that most ladies with length protective style their hair in some way or another. Please believe I'm trying to achieve WL status at some point in life but I'm a long ways from it right now. I'm only BSB on a good day. Do you really enjoy your length since he's almost always hidden, tucked away, under a wig, braided up, etc?



Yes, especially when I'm going out, then I style my hair and have fun with it. I will wear it down more and "enjoy" it more when I've reached my new goal HL/TL.  It's easier to maintain and wear you hair down cause you only need to retain the minimum to keep the ends healthy plus I can afford to trim or dust more often cause I won't be trying to reach a longer length. Hope that made sense. 



grow said:


> how often did you all trim while on the way to WL?
> 
> some people say that trimming is imperative, yet if there are no split ends, why trim, right? (the ones who think it's imperative also many times say that it jump starts growth, is this true?)
> 
> thanks!



I dusted every 2-3 months when the ends were damaged, then just when I needed cause I wanted to retain maximum length. I did trim for real 2x, but I learned the hard way you don't really need to trim until you've passed goal a little.  Keeping it natural, or wavy or hair in fluffy straight-ish styles you don't need super even hemline that's only if you're wearing it pin straight. 




classychic1908 said:


> How often do you cowash or wash your hair?  Do you fully detangle each time, or only after a certain period of time?
> 
> I've seen a few wl and beyond ladies who wash once or twice a month, quite a few who do so weekly, and some that seem to do multiple cowashes a week.
> 
> ...




I go by the weather and if I feel like dealing with my hair that day.  Some weeks I CW daily or 2x/weekly especially if it's really hot outside, but if it's cold I keep to the minimum of 1/week or 2x/month.  
It's mostly to take advantage of getting max moisture in the summer 1st clean scalp 2nd, you don't need to rinse daily for a clean scalp unless your actually putting dirt and dust on top of your head. ETA: yes I detangle at least every other CW other times I fingercomb while the water runs through it. 

HHG ladies


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 27, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> How often do you cowash or wash your hair?  Do you fully detangle each time, or only after a certain period of time?
> 
> I've seen a few wl and beyond ladies who wash once or twice a month, quite a few who do so weekly, and some that seem to do multiple cowashes a week.
> 
> ...



Right now i co-wash twice a week.....mainly for a clean scalp.....i HATE my scalp being dirty!! But it does help out alot with keeping my moisture in check...my hair LOVES water


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2010)

linda86111 said:


> are people in awe of your hair?
> 
> do people think it's weave even tho you tell them otherwise?
> 
> if you had short hair before (shoulder length n down) does if feel as good as i imagine it would to show your hair to those who doubted you before? =)



I haven't gotten any awe struck people yet, I guess it's not long enough that may be why I keep reaching my goal length and then making a new goal length, mmmm....
But I've already gotten 1 or 2 doubters and haters, but I just ignore the ignorant and KIM,  if they insist I'll show them scalp and run my hands down it-that usually shuts them up. When they come close for a better look they KNOW it's real. 

No one doubted I could have long or superlong hair b/c I always had long hair I went through a frying, relaxing and dying it phase that's when it broke off.  And I never doubted myself which is most important.  HHG


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?



I don't know why but BSL took FOREVER to get past...that whole BSL/MBL area was when my hair seemed to stall (Candy...i think....posted an article about this in one of the length threads...which talks about how hair seems to stall when you get close to waist length.....) I either saw it on here or on the long hair community forum.


But after i think 3 or 4 months my hair started growing like weeds again


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 28, 2010)

bumping for more WL and beyond ladies to chime in....


----------



## Janet' (Jul 28, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I don't know why but BSL took FOREVER to get past...that whole BSL/MBL area was when my hair seemed to stall (Candy...i think....posted an article about this in one of the length threads...which talks about how hair seems to stall when you get close to waist length.....) I either saw it on here or on the long hair community forum.
> 
> 
> But after i think 3 or 4 months my hair started growing like weeds again



Thanks for this because I'm at BSB now and I'm a little nervous that since I've had such great growth, there is going to be stalling of sorts...That's why I'm doing PS's for the next couple of months to get through this.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^i hear you, Janet! i'm already thinking my hair is at "terminal length" just because it's now longer than it's ever been in my whole life!

the ps's are the only thing i can do because with the "shrinkage", if my hair is out, it gets depressing to see it.

Ladies, two questions:

what are your views on this whole "terminal length" idea?

how do you combat shrinkage when it really looks like your hair is shorter than it really is...i mean from a psychological point of view to not get in the dumps?

thanks all you hair idols!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2010)

i wash with shampoo 1x per wk and if my scalp feels yucky before my weekly wash i'll do a co-wash.  but most times i just wash and cond 1x per wk


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be back later to answer some questions. I didn't realize more folks asked questions lol.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 31, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^i hear you, Janet! i'm already thinking my hair is at "terminal length" just because it's now longer than it's ever been in my whole life!
> 
> the ps's are the only thing i can do because with the "shrinkage", if my hair is out, it gets depressing to see it.
> 
> ...


 
I think most people's terminal length would be about hip to classic length and I think most people can grow at least waist length hair.  It's hard to tell how much your hair will grow.  My hair now touches my pants pockets and I've never in my entire life had hair that touches my butt, ever.  I remember last year when my hair grew to the top of tailbone (very top of my pants) for the very first time in my life and I thought that was my terminal length.  So you never know.

Shrinkage doesn't really bother me.  Even though my hair is actually to my butt/pants pockets, when I wear it in it's natural shrunken state it's about waist length.  I actually feel as if my hair is more protected at a shorter shrunken length because I don't get the chance to sit on it and it doesn't fly around as much and get caught in things.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 31, 2010)

classychic1908 said:


> How often do you cowash or wash your hair? Do you fully detangle each time, or only after a certain period of time?
> 
> I've seen a few wl and beyond ladies who wash once or twice a month, quite a few who do so weekly, and some that seem to do multiple cowashes a week.
> 
> ...


 
Lately I've only been washing once a week and sometimes twice. I fully detangle each times using my fingers. Using my fingers I go from tip to root and keep "raking" my fingers through my hair until no more shed hair comes out. I divide my hair into four sections to do this.

I wash to keep a clean scalp, for moisture, and also to detangle. I only comb my hair while wet and with conditioner.



grow said:


> how often did you all trim while on the way to WL?
> 
> some people say that trimming is imperative, yet if there are no split ends, why trim, right? (the ones who think it's imperative also many times say that it jump starts growth, is this true?)
> 
> thanks!


 
I trimmed as needed. I was still transitioning while I was growing my hair from bra strap to waist length so I got a few mini trims that summer.



divachyk said:


> I see that most ladies with length protective style their hair in some way or another. Please believe I'm trying to achieve WL status at some point in life but I'm a long ways from it right now. I'm only BSB on a good day. Do you really enjoy your length since he's almost always hidden, tucked away, under a wig, braided up, etc?


 
I never wear wigs or braids. It's always loose in a wash and go up do, bun, ponytail, down somestimes, etc. I think hair can get so long that it actually gets in the way and becomes uncomfortable. Really long hair can get caught in things so I keep it up a lot out of convenience. I don't hesitate to take it down though like if I get a bad headache, etc. from an updo. I've taken it down at work for this reason.

So I do enjoy my hair. I don't feel as if I have to hide my hair or only keep it in buns, etc. Most days I keep it up and out of the way and don't even think about it.



linda86111 said:


> are people in awe of your hair?
> 
> 
> do people think it's weave even tho you tell them otherwise?
> ...


 
Some people are in awe of my hair then other's don't really notice/care.

Some people don't believe me when I tell them that my hair is real but most people do actually. I hope I don't gross anyone out by saying this, but I'm a hairy woman so I think people look at the hair on my arms, sideburns, heavy eyebrows, etc. and just assume that the hair on my head could really be mine. My hair fits my features.

The shortest my hair has ever been was shoulder length and it does feel good knowing that I can grow it out and that cutting it isn't a big deal because it will grow.



Quailbird said:


> About how long did it take you to go from MBL to WL?


 
Not long. I remember the beginning of that summer starting at bra strap and I was waist length by the beginning of that fall.



Janet' said:


> What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?


 
None of them were hard for me, but my hair seems to start growing slower at waist length then by the time it gets to the top of tailbone it seems to stop growing for a while. 



*fabulosity* said:


> Hey WL+ ladies..
> I see a lot of you guys using just normal drug store products...
> 1.) Are there any high end or natural products that you swear by.. or do you think it just doesn't matter?
> 2.) Do you now or have you ever stayed away from sulfates/parabens/alcohols in products?
> ...


 
I use Giovanni conditioners because they are cone free. I am cone free because it takes my hair less time to dry when I don't use cones. Also my hair tangles less.

I believe in using whatever works. I've tried some high end expensive products and I wasn't impressed. Some cheaps products can work just as well if not better than the high end stuff. Prior to going cone free Aussie Moist and Herbal Essence Hello Hydration for my staples. Plus a lot of the products that claim to be natural aren't very natural.

I try to avoid sulfates, but I find that shampoos tend to dry my hair out even when sulfate free so I'll still use them. I very rarely shampoo my hair anyway.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jul 31, 2010)

Do any of you ladies have scalp issues? I have a very itchy scalp and nothing seems to help. I want to have a healthy scalp...


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 31, 2010)

I am shoulder length grazing apl what do you ladies think of the Brazilian blowout I have noy noticed that any of you ladies have done it to your hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> I am shoulder length grazing apl what do you ladies think of the Brazilian blowout I have noy noticed that any of you ladies have done it to your hair



what tends to happen is when you reach longer lengths, you experiment with your hair less and less to reduce a set back.  basically, do what ever you did to get to xx length and keep doing it.  

i do believe there is one wl+ chica i saw with it and it was beautiful.  i however will not be trying it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Do any of you ladies have scalp issues? I have a very itchy scalp and nothing seems to help. I want to have a healthy scalp...



this is why i really dont co-wash except for winter time.  i need sulfates to thuroughly clean my scalp or it will get icky.

maybe try head and shoulders or selsum blue shampoo weekly and then cond with something really moisturizing like aussie moist.  a healthy scalp= healthy hair  lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 31, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I hope I don't gross anyone out by saying this, but I'm a hairy woman so I think people look at the hair on my arms, sideburns, heavy eyebrows, etc. and just assume that the hair on my head could really be mine. My hair fits my features.



lol i have hairy arms and side burns too (though my eyebrows are quite thin) so people have used that as an excuse to me having long hair too (as apposed to proper hair care)


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 31, 2010)

did any of yall go through a period where you knew your hair was growing but it just seemed to be getting thicker for a while as opposed to making leaps in length?  My hair seems to be "filling out" and not flying down my back now that I'm at BSL and trying to go beyond it.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 31, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> did any of yall go through a period where you knew your hair was growing but it just seemed to be getting thicker for a while as opposed to making leaps in length?  My hair seems to be "filling out" and not flying down my back now that I'm at BSL and trying to go beyond it.



Yeah  I'm going through that right now, I try not to think about it much cause length comes after thickness.


----------



## curlupndye (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd like to know which WSL ladies started from a TWA and how long it took you to go from the TWA to WSL.  Also are you WSL when your hair is curly or straight. Thanks, I need some hope!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 1, 2010)

Whimsy did not have a TWA but she did grow out her relaxer. She got to WL in 3 years. If she doesn't come post in here, you can search for her and send her a message. She also has a blog you could stalk lol Here's the link

http://longnaturalhair.blogspot.com/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol *i have hairy arms* and side burns too (*though my eyebrows are quite thin*) so people have used that as an excuse to me having long hair too (as apposed to proper hair care)




Me too!(at the bolded) I get hair in places hair isn't normally supposed to be!!....wish i had some eyebrows tho....i don't have sideburns but i have hair that meets up at my eyebrows that i shave off when i'm doing my eyebrows.....its a shame i have to shape my brows for them to show up!!!

My bad...this ain't the makeup forum!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 1, 2010)

thehairmaverick said:


> Do any of you ladies have scalp issues? I have a very itchy scalp and nothing seems to help. I want to have a healthy scalp...



I used to have an itchy scalp and horrible dandruff until i came to LHCF and started co washing twice a week.....as long as my scalp sees water sometime during the week i'm good

Um....hmmm...have you tried something like Hair One cleanser? It tingles and feels good on the scalp....and also make sure when you rinse out your shampoos and conditioners you wash them THOROUGHLY off your scalp and when you wan to leave some in you can go back and put it in.

I found that using some kind of oil on my scalp helps....i like to use JBCO...but mainly during the cold months bc thats usually when my scalp gets really dry.


----------



## growingbrown (Aug 1, 2010)

After looking at everyone reggie's or hair journeys what are some of the mistakes or problems you think we are doing that may damage our hair from growing to its full potential?


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol i have hairy arms and side burns too (though my eyebrows are quite thin) so people have used that as an excuse to me having long hair too (as apposed to proper hair care)


 
Lol, people can be so funny, lol.



growingbrown said:


> After looking at everyone reggie's or hair journeys what are some of the mistakes or problems you think we are doing that may damage our hair from growing to its full potential?


 
I think many people do too much to their hair; just too much manipulation and trying too many different things at once. This is my opinion but I really do think less is more. Using and layering tons of products on the hair and constantly brushing and combing the hair does more harm than good. 

The less the hair is bothered the better.



soldierforhair said:


> I am shoulder length grazing apl what do you ladies think of the Brazilian blowout I have noy noticed that any of you ladies have done it to your hair


 
I've read the the Brazilian blowout can be very damaging especially for those very tightly coiled hair or coarser textures that aren't easily straightened. I've read topics from a few posters that have had major setbacks from this. I won't be trying it but if you have finer hair that is loosely curled and easily straightened then it might work.



thehairmaverick said:


> Do any of you ladies have scalp issues? I have a very itchy scalp and nothing seems to help. I want to have a healthy scalp...


 
I've noticed that leaving a product with a lot of cones on my scalp can cause itching. Garnier conditioner made my scalp itch like crazy. Using heavy products or too many products like gels, oils, and conditioner all mixed together may also cause itching. I would shampoo perhaps once a week at most and try not leaving anything on the scalp and just leave products (those without a lot of cones or no cones) on the hair only.

You may also be allergic to one of your hair products. So I would try eliminating products and see if the itching stops.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

belldandy said:


> any deep conditioners that you guys ABSOLUTELY swear by? Just curious, sorry if it's repeating...
> 
> after rereading thread alot of you did say it already....sorry
> I guess if you didn't say it then do tell



*The deep conditioners I like are ORS Hair Mayo and ORS Replinishing pack. I also use my Kenra moisturizing conditioner as a DC.*



Researching said:


> How often do you use direct heat (flat irons/blowdryers) on your hair?



I flat iron my roots every time I roller set. Which  is about every weekend or every other weekend.



TiffTaff said:


> If relaxed or telaxed, what relaxer do you use now and while growing most your hair length? Lye or no lye?
> 
> Which relaxer do you love best?
> 
> ...


*
I can answer a few although I'm transitioning.

I was using no-lye. Lye seemed to always be too harsh on my scalp.

I can't even remember how long I use to leave my relaxer in. But I would rather it be under processed than over processed.

My hair type is 3c/4a* 



SOserious said:


> FOr relaxed ladies...
> I hope to get to WL. i am formerly relax now i texlax. I am too chicken to mess with that protein treatments. So i currently focus on moisture with jsut hawaiian silky, carefree curl and argan oil.
> About what length did you start using protein treatments?
> Have you use twists or braids like cornrows to help your hair grow?
> ...


*
The protein treatments I use are my deep conditoners. The ors ones. That's it. I've used them since I've learned the importance of them. And when if my hair got mushy I knew to use them.*
*
No I don't put any braids in my hair. I just rollerset, braidouts bantu knots, buns.**

You know what? I don't even pay attention to split ends anymore. I', quite sure I have a few but I stopped obsessing over them awhile ago when I realized I couldn't get rid of all of them lol.*


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Help me out waist length and beyond and please look over my regimen:
> 
> I am using Hair One as a co-washing product when I take down my braids
> I use AO conditioning when I take down my braids every 3 weeks to detangle
> ...



If it works for you and your not running into any conundrums I don't see the problem. I wonder though, do you ever clarify after awhile?



.Wanji. said:


> Hi, I'm so curious to know your thoughts on the following things. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Have you found that a healthy diet is/isnt more/as important than/as a particular product/set of products?
> 
> ...



A healthy diet is important. Especially make sure you get enough protein because that's what hair is made up of. Dead protein. But I would say technique comes before product.

Gaining an inch still makes me giddy after all this time lol

Since your gonna co-wash so often make sure that you add a clarifying shampoo in there somewhere. You can usually tell if you need to clarify if after you've conditioned your hair still feels coated, hard and tangley.

I'm not sure how to answer you about the weaves and braids because I do not use them to get length.



linda86111 said:


> are people in awe of your hair?
> 
> do people think it's weave even tho you tell them otherwise?
> 
> if you had short hair before (shoulder length n down) does if feel as good as i imagine it would to show your hair to those who doubted you before? =)




Well I guess people that know me are in awe of my hair when they see me. 

Strangers usually just tell me they think my hair is pretty. Or they will just stare at me . The only person that has asked me if my hair is real was my grandma lol. But I think my hair looks like mine. I don't know if that is a bad or good thing .




Quailbird said:


> About how long did it take you to go from MBL to WL?



Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh, hmmm I can't remember.mbl is like 2 or 3 inches to waist(for me) but I think what is throwing me off is because I trimmed. 2 to 3 inches, however, takes 4-6 months.



Janet' said:


> What was the hardest point to get past; APL, BSL or MBL?





*fabulosity* said:


> Hey WL+ ladies..
> I see a lot of you guys using just normal drug store products...
> 1.) Are there any high end or natural products that you swear by.. or do you think it just doesn't matter?
> 2.) Do you now or have you ever stayed away from sulfates/parabens/alcohols in products?
> ...



I can tell the difference when I use my Kenra. My hair usually seems softer with it. But I don't think it blows my ORS products out of the water or anything. 

For number 2 I've attempted to stay away from 'bad' products but since I've found what works for me, I really don't have to read the labels anymore.

Sometimes I wear a bonnet, Sometimes I cross wrap. Sometimes I just twist it into a bun and just go to sleep with nothing on. 



divachyk said:


> I see that most ladies with length protective style their hair in some way or another. Please believe I'm trying to achieve WL status at some point in life but I'm a long ways from it right now. I'm only BSB on a good day. Do you really enjoy your length since he's almost always hidden, tucked away, under a wig, braided up, etc?



Well since I generally wear my hair up during the week I wear it down on the weekends. Mostly so my dh can see it. Since he thinks, "what's the point of growing it if you don't wear it down" . 



grow said:


> how often did you all trim while on the way to WL?
> 
> some people say that trimming is imperative, yet if there are no split ends, why trim, right? (the ones who think it's imperative also many times say that it jump starts growth, is this true?)
> 
> thanks!



I think I did maybe 2-3 trims. Not many.

Well I could see why. Hair that has damaged cuticles can tangle and snag other hairs. So when you trim you don't have to worry about that problem. But for myself I've just learned to find a way to handle that by being gentler when I handle my hair especially my ends. But no it's doesn't jump start growth. Hair is always growing. But, if they cut off their raggedy ends they may start to notice growth because their ends are healthier so they are able to retain better.



classychic1908 said:


> How often do you cowash or wash your hair?  Do you fully detangle each time, or only after a certain period of time?
> 
> I've seen a few wl and beyond ladies who wash once or twice a month, quite a few who do so weekly, and some that seem to do multiple cowashes a week.
> 
> ...




I usuallly co-wash 2-3 times a week then bun. No I don not fully detangle each time. Maybe a little with my fingers. But I generally wait until wash day to detangle. Some other people may detangle every day. It depends.

I co-wash multiple times a week because I like being completely Immersed in water from showers. It feels good . So why not throw conditioner on it while I'm in there? And I throw it in a bun anyway so I like my hair in my bun to be moisturized.



thehairmaverick said:


> Do any of you ladies have scalp issues? I have a very itchy scalp and nothing seems to help. I want to have a healthy scalp...



No I don't have any scalp issues. I just make sure it's clean. Maybe you have yeast over growth on your scalp. Have you tried tea tree oil for  little while?



grow said:


> ^^^i hear you, Janet! i'm already thinking my hair is at "terminal length" just because it's now longer than it's ever been in my whole life!
> 
> the ps's are the only thing i can do because with the "shrinkage", if my hair is out, it gets depressing to see it.
> 
> ...



I think pretty much everyone can grow their hair to their waist or their hips. I think that's probably with the shortest growth span.

I do roller sets to combat that feeling 



soldierforhair said:


> I am shoulder length grazing apl what do you ladies think of the Brazilian blowout I have noy noticed that any of you ladies have done it to your hair



I'm scurred of blow outs honestly. Never had one never want one.



Kurlee said:


> did any of yall go through a period where you knew your hair was growing but it just seemed to be getting thicker for a while as opposed to making leaps in length?  My hair seems to be "filling out" and not flying down my back now that I'm at BSL and trying to go beyond it.



Hey Kurlee!  Yes! That happened to me when I first got to wl. Matter of fact the longer my hair gets I notice that my hair has lengthening and thickening stages. I think it's normal.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

growingbrown said:


> After looking at everyone reggie's or hair journeys what are some of the mistakes or problems you think we are doing that may damage our hair from growing to its full potential?



Use of too many products, doing to much to their hair, just the whole doing too much thang lol.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 1, 2010)

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Use of too many products, doing to much to their hair, just the whole doing too much thang lol.



I second that, just keeping it simple has done wonders for my hair.


----------



## grow (Aug 2, 2010)

a big thank you to all of you lovely long haired divas for all of your help and inspiration!

when you ladies rollerset, how long does it take to dry? (do you air dry or use heat?)

also, where is your shortest layer at the moment? thanks!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 12, 2010)

grow said:


> a big thank you to all of you lovely long haired divas for all of your help and inspiration!
> 
> when you ladies rollerset, how long does it take to dry? (do you air dry or use heat?)
> 
> also, where is your shortest layer at the moment? thanks!



i tried to air dry over nite but even then my hair is still wet so its a waste of time.  under a bonnet dryer its takes about an hour

right now my hair is pretty blunt so i dont have layers aside from the breakage i got from a set back i had.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 12, 2010)

when did ur hair get so long?!





MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *The deep conditioners I like are ORS Hair Mayo and ORS Replinishing pack. I also use my Kenra moisturizing conditioner as a DC.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 12, 2010)

growingbrown said:


> After looking at everyone reggie's or hair journeys what are some of the mistakes or problems you think we are doing that may damage our hair from growing to its full potential?



I'm only WSL and not Beyond yet, but I wanted to answer this: 

I feel like the inconsistency, bandwagon jumping and doing too much (having an overly complex reggie) is what stops some folks from reaching their full hair potential sooner.


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 12, 2010)

how long does it take for you to detangle? how often do you do it? what is your detangling method?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 14, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I don't know why but BSL took FOREVER to get past...that whole BSL/MBL area was when my hair seemed to stall (Candy...i think....posted an article about this in one of the length threads...which talks about how hair seems to stall when you get close to waist length.....) I either saw it on here or on the long hair community forum.
> 
> 
> But after i think 3 or 4 months my hair started growing like weeds again



See, that's where I am right now...BSB...I wear my bra low (so I've been told), so I think that once I reach full BSL on me, I will be MBL...I've been doing PS to not focus on length so much...How did you break through the BSL/MBL barrier?


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 19, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> how long does it take for you to detangle? how often do you do it? what is your detangling method?


 
For me... My hair is at the middle of my back pockets. So I section my hair into 4 braids before washing.  Then I unbraid a section to wash. I don't scrub like your scrubbing clothes. I gently wash my scalp throughly, then finger comb conditioner through my hair... this detangles it. Then I braid that section back up and do the next. When that is done I put a little more conditioner on the top of my hair because while rinsing each section, I rinse some of the conditioner out of the other sections.  Then I put on a plastic cap, take a shower or bath. Then I rinse the conditioner out in braids. So some conditoner stays in my hair so I don't use a leave-in. But by doing it this way I don't have tangling issues... It takes me about 45 minutes for the whole process but my water doesn't run that long... I turn off and on the water as I am doing a section... I do this once or twice a week.  It depends on the weather.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 19, 2010)

3c/4a naturals, where does your natural hair sit? i am almost MBL and my hair still shrinks up to my neck (sometimes just BRUSHING my shoulders)


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I'm only WSL and not Beyond yet, but I wanted to answer this:
> 
> I feel like the inconsistency, bandwagon jumping and doing too much (having an overly complex reggie) is what stops some folks from reaching their full hair potential sooner.



Oh you can answer you're WL, that's the req in this thread to answer.  Please share the knowledge.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> how long does it take for you to detangle? how often do you do it? what is your detangling method?



I cowash in the shower here's what I do and it takes about 10 min 15 if a lolly-gag around. 
My hair will usually be in 2 pokahantas braids from my pre-poo oil treatment.  I stand under the shower head and let the water run through my hair and saturate it completely while I unbraid the 2 sections.  
Then I load it up with too much conditioner and finger comb and detangle with my hands first, then I detangle with a wide tooth seamless comb.  Rinse and massage my scalp then I wring it out some then braid it back up in the 2 braids and I'm done.  

Then I put some conditioner on the braid length and let it airdry.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 19, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I cowash in the shower here's what I do and it takes about 10 min 15 if a lolly-gag around.
> My hair will usually be in 2 pokahantas braids from my pre-poo oil treatment. I stand under the shower head and let the water run through my hair and saturate it completely while I unbraid the 2 sections.
> Then I load it up with too much conditioner and finger comb and detangle with my hands first, then I detangle with a wide tooth seamless comb. Rinse and massage my scalp then I wring it out some then braid it back up in the 2 braids and I'm done.
> 
> Then I put some conditioner on the braid length and let it airdry.


 
Wow! I like that 10 to 15 min. time you got goin on!  I guess if I cut down my 15 to 20 min of bath time I can shorten the time a little... Bath time is only that long because it is so hot and humid here that sitting in cool water is refreshing!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

have any of you ladies grown your hair this long while perming and coloring as well?

how many of you use heat? (any type: blowdryer, flat iron, hot rollers)

do any of you use Ayurveda and henna/indigo?

thanks WL Divas!


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I don't know why but BSL took FOREVER to get past...that whole BSL/MBL area was when my hair seemed to stall (Candy...i think....posted an article about this in one of the length threads...which talks about how hair seems to stall when you get close to waist length.....) I either saw it on here or on the long hair community forum.
> 
> 
> But after i think 3 or 4 months my hair started growing like weeds again



Well this is good information. I'd like to see that article. It seemed like my hair growth slowed down around BSL. If it is true, I wonder what the reason is.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 23, 2010)

HoneyA said:


> Well this is good information. I'd like to see that article. It seemed like my hair growth slowed down around BSL. If it is true, I wonder what the reason is.



Hey Honey here's a link to where Candy posted in the Classic Length thread...there's a 4 part series of  this article. HTH

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11079120&highlight=stall#post11079120


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 23, 2010)

If you were stuck on a dessert island lol and could only have one product or do one thing to your hair, what would it be?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 23, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> If you were stuck on a dessert island lol and could only have one product or do one thing to your hair, what would it be?



I would have my Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer to keep it moisturized....i could always wash my hair in the ocean....i'on'no bout dat salt.......but i i would use a stick to keep my hair pinned up


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## grow (Aug 25, 2010)

grow said:


> have any of you ladies grown your hair this long while perming and coloring as well?
> 
> how many of you use heat? (any type: blowdryer, flat iron, hot rollers)
> 
> ...


 
hi ladies!

i copied my questions just so they don't get lost in the shuffle, lol!


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I wash in the tub with my hair lose.  Even though it's easier in the shower, I prefer baths.  Lately I've been putting a band around the very end of the hair and washing the scalp.  When I'm done washing, conditioning and rinsing I take the band off and swish the ends of the hair around in the tub.  Wrap with a towel.  It's help to cut down on tangles.



This is genius, now I shall copy!!! Thank you Dlewis:blowkiss:...my hair is tangle cityyyy! I know this will work!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

grow said:


> have any of you ladies grown your hair this long while perming and coloring as well?
> 
> how many of you use heat? (any type: blowdryer, flat iron, hot rollers)
> 
> ...


 
1.  Double processing doesn't work for me, 
I could probably grow and keep length with color and lots of DC-ing but relaxing no. 

2. I use steam based heat Maxiglide, Caruso steam setter, and I DC using steam too I used to use a hair steamer now it's a damp towel over damp hair with conditioner.  I'm looking for a standing hair steamer that's on the cheap side to replace the table top (just to hard to prop up and sit under so I sold it).   I try not to blow dry, or use curling irons I try to diffuse if it's too cool to go out with a wet head. 

3. I love ayurveda, I use the oils bringaraj or brahmi.   I also use bringaraj or brahmi powders pastes for conditioning masque, works great.  I use henna & indigo or cassia I use Banyan botanical oils and get my oils from amazon they have good natural essential oil base like sesame or coconut that's better for the hair.  HHG

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?brand=Banyan%20Botanicals&ref_=bl_sr_hpc&node=3760931


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone double processed i.e. color and relaxer, grow hair to WL or HL?  
anyone cut hair according to the lunar cycles?  did it make a difference?
It would be helpful if fine hair ladies would identify themselves when answering these questions.  

Thank you


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 29, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> If you were stuck on a dessert island lol and could only have one product or do one thing to your hair, what would it be?


 
coconut oil for sure!
and i'd do braids/braidouts



grow said:


> have any of you ladies grown your hair this long while perming and coloring as well?
> 
> how many of you use heat? (any type: blowdryer, flat iron, hot rollers)
> 
> ...


 
I use heat once in a while, i dont use ayurveda products, and no i don't perm but my hair has been colored.
I prefer not to use heat, but for a while there i was using my maxiglide almost weekly.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

gn1g said:


> anyone double processed i.e. color and relaxer, grow hair to WL or HL?
> anyone cut hair according to the lunar cycles?  did it make a difference?
> It would be helpful if fine hair ladies would identify themselves when answering these questions.
> 
> Thank you



1. No I'm not double processed, not even single processed all natural. 

2. I do follow the lunar cycles to trim and dust my hair.  It makes a difference to me I've seen it.  
I have thick hair, and alot of individual hair strands.


----------



## Morenita (Aug 29, 2010)

Natural ladies, how do you handle single strand knots? Do you think they hinder progress and search and destroy for them, or just ignore 'em? 

Do you wear stretched styles or use heat more often to keep them at bay and if so, which styles have you noticed are the most effective in doing so?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lushcoils (Aug 29, 2010)

Were you able to reach WSL despite breakage?

How much time do you spend maintaining your hair length daily?


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 29, 2010)

Morenita said:


> Natural ladies, how do you handle single strand knots? Do you think they hinder progress and search and destroy for them, or just ignore 'em?
> 
> Do you wear stretched styles or use heat more often to keep them at bay and if so, which styles have you noticed are the most effective in doing so?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I don't wear my hair straight that often, but when I do I use heat because that keeps the ssk's away.  When I am wear my natural curls they are ignored... I keep my hair moisturized and usually that moisture keeps them away as well. But when I do feel them I ignore them and just moisturize that section of hair more.  That seems to do the trick for me...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

double post


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 29, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> Were you able to reach WSL despite breakage?
> 
> How much time do you spend maintaining your hair length daily?



Yes, I was able to reach WSL despite breakage, but I wasn't able to go beyond WSL until I learned how to conquer the breakage problem...

I spend about 30 minutes a day maintaining my length.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

Morenita said:


> Natural ladies, how do you handle single strand knots? Do you think they hinder progress and search and destroy for them, or just ignore 'em?
> 
> Do you wear stretched styles or use heat more often to keep them at bay and if so, which styles have you noticed are the most effective in doing so?
> 
> Thanks in advance




For SSK's the best thing is more moisture especially on the ends and seal with EVOO, also DC-ing with a thick creamy moisturizing conditioner (I like Suave Tropical Coconut, or Aussie Moist 3-minute).  
Then I keep them away by doing S&D when I feel them. 
I don't use more heat and I do wear my hair in PS slightly stretched but that really doesn't help much for SSK, getting the hair and esp ends moisturized is the key.




lushcoils said:


> Were you able to reach WSL despite breakage?
> 
> How much time do you spend maintaining your hair length daily?


 
Yes.
Well it depends on how I'm wearing my hair if it's more complicated style like set on Caruso then it's more like 1 hour.  But for regular everyday just 15-20 min, usually my hairs already up in a PS or nighttime PS all I have to do is take it down if I'm wearing it down that day which is not usual I keep my hair is some sort of PS all the time.


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

are the moajority of you ladies natural?

it seems there is no one with permed hair that has WL hair, as well.

it this true?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 30, 2010)

grow said:


> are the moajority of you ladies natural?
> 
> it seems there is no one with permed hair that has WL hair, as well.
> 
> it this true?


 
I think sylver2 and dlewis are relaxed/texlaxed and are WL.
(dont quote me on that)

It is my opinion that it's just easier to grow your hair long and healthy if there's less going on with it chemically.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 30, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> Were you able to reach WSL despite breakage?
> 
> How much time do you spend maintaining your hair length daily?


 
Yes. I had breakage during my transition and was able to continue to grow.  I just upped the moisture and found a low manipulation regi that worked for me.

Daily? not much depending on what I'm doing.  Sometimes daily care just consists of moisturizing and wrapping my hair backup in a bun.  Other days I DC, or cowash and style so...it varies from day to day.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 30, 2010)

Morenita said:


> Natural ladies, how do you handle single strand knots? Do you think they hinder progress and search and destroy for them, or just ignore 'em?
> 
> Do you wear stretched styles or use heat more often to keep them at bay and if so, which styles have you noticed are the most effective in doing so?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I don't get single strand knots thank ALLAH! I would search and destroy if/when i ever see em.  No need keepin them around!


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 30, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 3c/4a naturals, where does your natural hair sit? i am almost MBL and my hair still shrinks up to my neck (sometimes just BRUSHING my shoulders)


 
Oh man I'm jealous!! That's some mega shrinkage!

My hair will shrink up to around APL or just above APL when I wear a wash n go.  When wet it hangs at bsl.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 30, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> 3c/4a naturals, where does your natural hair sit? i am almost MBL and my hair still shrinks up to my neck (sometimes just BRUSHING my shoulders)


 
I'm almost WL and I still have major shrinkage when it's wet it's passed SL touching apl when it dries just touching SL or just above SL sometimes w the right product I can get it to dry with less shrinkage bit I'm still working on getting that combo right.


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

question:

when the wind is blowing or you swing your head around, how do you keep your long strands from getting "stuck" on your lipstick/lipgloss when your hands are full?


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> question:
> 
> when the wind is blowing or you swing your head around, how do you keep your long strands from getting "stuck" on your lipstick/lipgloss when your hands are full?


 

LMAO!!!! I hate when that happens, I don't avoid it, i just deal with it when it happens lol.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> question:
> 
> when the wind is blowing or you swing your head around, how do you keep your long strands from getting "stuck" on your lipstick/lipgloss when your hands are full?


 


Whimsy said:


> LMAO!!!! I hate when that happens, I don't avoid it, i just deal with it when it happens lol.


 
I agree with *Whimsy*, lol.  This can't be avoided.  I just put all of my hair back into a bun or something, lol!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 4, 2010)

grow said:


> have any of you ladies grown your hair this long while perming and coloring as well?
> 
> how many of you use heat? (any type: blowdryer, flat iron, hot rollers)
> 
> ...



My hair just doesn't take relaxers and color very well especially when combined.  I was always in need of a trim when I relaxed and colored and eventually had to get my MBL to waist length hair (my hair grows in a "u" shape) cut to shoulder length.   I use heat no more than once or perhaps twice a year.

I don't use Ayurveda or henna/indigo.



JinaRicci said:


> If you were stuck on a dessert island lol and could only have one product or do one thing to your hair, what would it be?



Conditioner.  Giovanni conditioner.  



Morenita said:


> Natural ladies, how do you handle single strand knots? Do you think they hinder progress and search and destroy for them, or just ignore 'em?
> 
> Do you wear stretched styles or use heat more often to keep them at bay and if so, which styles have you noticed are the most effective in doing so?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I sometimes see them but I don't have very many.  They haven't hindered my progress at all.  They're not even very noticeable; I must really look.  I just leave them.  I asked my beautician about them and she wasn't too concerned.  She just told me that mine are a result of shed hairs that warp around the stands and break.  My curls are wavy "s" shapes and not spirals so I don't have a big issue with my hair wrapping around itself and creating knots on the ends.

I tend to wear a lot of buns and updos.  This not only help with SSKs but tangles in general.  Also, I've noticed since I've stopped using cones, my hair tangles less.



lushcoils said:


> Were you able to reach WSL despite breakage?
> 
> How much time do you spend maintaining your hair length daily?



I had some breakage during my transition and still made it to waist length and top of tail bone length right before I got the last of the relaxed ends cut off.  I would try to minimize breakage because hair looks better without breakage and hair takes longer to show more length with breakage.

I spend like no time maintaining my length on a daily basis, lol.  I wash and detangle once a week and that's it.  



grow said:


> are the moajority of you ladies natural?
> 
> it seems there is no one with permed hair that has WL hair, as well.
> 
> it this true?



I'm natural.  As a relaxed head I maintained my hair at around bra strap.  My relaxed hair just doesn't fare very well.

Some people are able to grow long relaxed hair.  Don't be discouraged.  Your hair looks lovely in your siggy and you've made nice progress.    Loveya4ever has AMAZING relaxed hair.  She is one of my hair inspirations.  I *heart* her hair so much.


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

do you ladies do anything particular to help sensitive areas like the nape?

(i've read where some braid it separately and keep it like that.)

also, has excessive bunning ever caused thinning areas to occur?

if so, how do you protective style without having the "weight" of your hair cause pulling or tension to sensitive areas which can then, end up with thinning and damage?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Sep 8, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> what are your staple products?


-S-curl Moisturizer, CHI Keratin Mist, CHI Silk, Aphogee Keratin Recon., Water LOL, EVCO



locabouthair said:


> Are you trying to grow your hair longer than WL?


Yes, I dont trim much so whatever it grows to its ok with me. But I may do full WL first than stop cutting. I'm not sure yet.



amwcah said:


> What has been your shortest length?


A neck length bob with bangs



wheezy807 said:


> How often do you wear your hair down/out?


Alot now. Im ponytails but mostly braidouts. I still faithful to my buns too.



wheezy807 said:


> How do you wash your hair? In the shower? In plaits?


In shower, focusing on scalp. Detangle out the shower.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 8, 2010)

grow said:


> are the moajority of you ladies natural?
> 
> it seems there is no one with permed hair that has WL hair, as well.
> 
> it this true?




Relaxers didn't work for me, but that doesn't mean they don't work for others. 
Well it's true most of us are natural once you pass WL but there's alot of texlaxed WL and beyond ladies.  Just check out some longhaired relaxed ladies

http://members.fotki.com/sweetcashew/about/

http://members.fotki.com/SupergirlJ/about/

http://members.fotki.com/sylver2/about/

http://members.fotki.com/redhotlala/about/


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for posting Lucia. I didn't know Sylver2 had her 2010 updates up!!


----------



## Researching (Sep 8, 2010)

How often do you wear your hair down and how often do you use direct heat?


----------



## Lucia (Sep 8, 2010)

grow said:


> do you ladies do anything particular to help sensitive areas like the nape?
> 
> (i've read where some braid it separately and keep it like that.)
> 
> ...


 

Well, I don't wear my hair in styles that put too much tension or stress on the nape, I keep it well moisturized and protected at night just like I treat the rest of my hair.  
I don't think bunning too much is the culprit for thinning, I think really tight buns can cause that, I keep my buns or PS loose to snug never super tight, I use no damage stretchy headbands, conditioner, gel, or oils to tame fly-aways.




Researching said:


> How often do you wear your hair down and how often do you use direct heat?



I haven't used direct heat on my hair most of this summer maybe once or twice.  But if I'm in a heat styling mood I'll use it once every 2 weeks on average sometimes less it really depends what I'm doing that week and how the style is holding up and how cold it is outside.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks WL Ladies!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well, I don't wear my hair in styles that put too much tension or stress on the nape, I keep it well moisturized and protected at night just like I treat the rest of my hair.
> I don't think bunning too much is the culprit for thinning, I think really tight buns can cause that, I keep my buns or PS loose to snug never super tight, I use no damage stretchy headbands, conditioner, gel, or oils to tame fly-aways.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Lucia where are you getting these no damage stretchy headbands. Noticed hairbands make little hairs break around my edges. I like the look, but don't want the damage.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Lucia where are you getting these no damage stretchy headbands. Noticed hairbands make little hairs break around my edges. I like the look, but don't want the damage.


 
I get them at walgeens walmart or online scunci makes a no damage line of hair bands. It's worth he little extra you pay for them. HHG


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

hi WL ladies!

there's been a new thread started which asks why WL is often referred to as WSL.

people want to know what the S stands for.
(some have said it is Waist Strap Length.)


i'm just curious to know what you ladies who are WL say the S stands for when ppl refer to it as WSL.

thanks ladies!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it's because we all got used to 3 letters like apl or bsl so then wsl


----------



## grow (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you Lucia!

i've been away just a few days, and it looks like everything has changed yet AGAIN.

i would have thanked your post, but the thank you button has disappeared, as well as the tag, mention and @ features that i was just starting to get used to.

oh ladies, what are we to do with this thing?


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

i've been reading about ladies who put vaseline on their ends to moisturize, seal and keep thier up-do's in place well.

do any of you ladies use this method?


----------



## Lucia (Sep 22, 2010)

grow said:


> i've been reading about ladies who put vaseline on their ends to moisturize, seal and keep thier up-do's in place well.
> 
> do any of you ladies use this method?



grow

Here's the trick with Vaseline your hair MUST be moisturized first before you seal it wthe Vaseline bc unlike penetratring oils like evco or evoo extra virgin coconut and olive oils safflower jojoba sesame etc... these oils penetrate the hair shaft and moisturiz the hair as well as seal now if you use them after moisturize then that's the best you can do for max moisture and health. Vaseline only seals and it also keeps any more moisture from getting in Eventually drying out the hair so you must use sulfates to wash it out again causing more dryness.
I think oils are waaaaay better plus my hair hates Vaseline.
HHG


----------



## grow (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks so much, Lucia!

i had no idea it took sulfates to get that stuff out, so i'm so glad to know that before i tried it!

my hair cannot stand the harshness of sulfates.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 24, 2010)

grow said:


> i've been reading about ladies who put vaseline on their ends to moisturize, seal and keep thier up-do's in place well.
> 
> do any of you ladies use this method?


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> i've been reading about ladies who put vaseline on their ends to moisturize, seal and keep thier up-do's in place well.
> 
> do any of you ladies use this method?



I don't use vaseline and I never will.  It's just so goopy and gross to me.  I wouldn't want to use it on my hair.



Researching said:


> How often do you wear your hair down and how often do you use direct heat?


 
I wear my hair down in spurts.  at least once or twice a week and the rest of the time in buns and updos with the ends protected

Direct heat, rarely.
In the summer and warm months NEVER
In the winter, well last winter like every other week i would maxiglide.
This winter probably way less.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you find that it's easier or harder to care for your hair the longer it gets?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Do you find that it's easier or harder to care for your hair the longer it gets?


 
Yes it's much easier there was a point between apl and bsl where I was fighting w my hair very wash day it was all tangles and knots all the time. But then I found curlygirl and CW only that's made all the difference.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Do you find that it's easier or harder to care for your hair the longer it gets?


 
Yes it's much easier there was a point between apl and bsl where I was fighting w ny hair very wash day it was all tangles and knots all the time. But then I found curlygirl and CW only that's made all the difference. Also I can whip I up into an updo and use hair sticks or flexible 8 in 10 min it's really much easier to style then when it was shorter.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of you ladies still sit under the dryer or steamer? How do you ensure all of your hair (especially the ends)  are exposed to the heat?


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yes it's much easier there was a point between apl and bsl where I was fighting w ny hair very wash day it was all tangles and knots all the time. But then I found curlygirl and CW only that's made all the difference. Also I can whip I up into an updo and use hair sticks or flexible 8 in 10 min it's really much easier to style then when it was shorter.



Hi there. Someone bumpped your thread today from 2006 asking how long it takes to grow from BSL to waist.  Now that you've passed the mark, how long did it take?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> Hi there. *Someone* bumpped your thread today from 2006 asking how long it takes to grow from BSL to waist.  Now that you've passed the mark, how long did it take?



  I did!!! Lol.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^ I thought this was a neat coincidence. Hopefully Lucia will come back.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^Yes, me too!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

@Lucia, where you at? LOL!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> Hi there. Someone bumpped your thread today from 2006 asking how long it takes to grow from BSL to waist.  Now that you've passed the mark, how long did it take?



I had to go back and check my fotki pics for dates  
well 2.2006 BSL 8.2008 WL 2 years and change.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2010)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Do any of you ladies still sit under the dryer or steamer? How do you ensure all of your hair (especially the ends)  are exposed to the heat?



Yes I still use the steamer and the heat cap for DC or Cassia it's a good tool for reviving damaged hair.  I flip the ends up like a half bun leaving the ends out and I clip it with a plastic separator clip they sell them by the dozen at the BSS. hth


----------



## lushcoils (Nov 17, 2010)

What's your view on hair coloring and trying to get long hair? General yay or no?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

@Lucia, it took you two years to go from BSL to WL...what did you do to achieve this goal?


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 17, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> What's your view on hair coloring and trying to get long hair? General yay or no?



For my hair it's a big nay.  Dye dries out my hair terribly no matter how many deep conditioning treatments I do or how much I try to moistruzie my hair.  This extreme dryness eventaully leads to splits which requires me to cut.  My hair is coarse and coarse hair is already prone to dryness.  Whether one's hair can handle dye or not depends on the hair type (i.e. fine, medium, coarse).


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2010)

@CelinaStarr, how long did it take you to go from BSL to WL and what did you do to get there?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @Lucia, it took you two years to go from BSL to WL...what did you do to achieve this goal?



@Janet' 

I braided my hair up damp w some conditioner and  oil in, after washing it and DC weaved it up for most of that time 2 months up in the weave 1 week out DC daily and daily buns under phonyponys. <--again my hair was still hiding.

I used to shampoo still then when my hair grazed MBL  I switched to CW only simplified my regimen, stopped being a crazed PJ and jumped off all the bandwagons and that got me over the hump.

I also work out regularly 3-4x/week eating right, drinking water 1L/day and vitamins.  I misted and oiled or buttered my scalp/hair while it was weaved up and I did a whole head (and weave) baggie every night   I was hardcore. 

The main things were PS, DC, keeping it moisturized, dusting, and eating healthy. HHG


----------



## Lucia (Nov 17, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> What's your view on hair coloring and trying to get long hair? General yay or no?



I think you have to do a lot of Protein and moisture DC to keep up with permanently colored hair and that's even if you're natural.  I don't think it's impossible if you stay within a certain tones like changing a couple of shades lighter is OK but don't have jet black natural hair color and try to be a platinum blond and think that DC weekly is going to cut it, it's not, that's just not going to work unless you wear it short and buy extensions. You can't bleach it platinum, have long WL+ hair and have it healthy all at once.  For me hair color takes alot of extra TLC for my hair to keep it healthy. 

ETA: If you want to color your hair then it's best to color it once you've reached your hair goal or you're almost there. 



Janet' said:


> CelinaStarr, how long did it take you to go from BSL to WL and what did you do to get there?



That's a 2 part question: How long did it take you to go from BSL-WL stretched?
How long did it take you to go from BSL-WL curly/natural?


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @CelinaStarr, how long did it take you to go from BSL to WL and what did you do to get there?



Not long.  My last relaxer was in 2006.  I wore my hair heat straightened until the summer of 2007.  During this time I started wearing wash and gos and cowashing daily. I was bra strap during the summer (around June) of 2007 and by late fall  (around November-December) of 2007 I was at waist length.     I would say around 6 months for bra strap to waist length.   There is a 5 inch difference between my bra strap and waist and my hair grows about 0.75 inches a month.  My hair also seems to grow faster/retain length better during the summer so I wouldn't be surprised if I was getting about an inch of growth some months that summer.

During my transition I was still experimenting with products.  I co washed with Suave, Aussie Moist, Vo5, and I also tried using leave in conditioners like Garnier.  I tried a few curling creams too and I also tried different shampoo but would shampoo no more than once a week.  I was a product junkie.  



Lucia said:


> That's a 2 part question: How long did it take you to go from BSL-WL stretched?
> *How long did it take you to go from BSL-WL curly/natural?*



Hmm...   I guess it takes about a year for my curly hair to show a longer length.  My curly hair doesn't show length as quickly as my stretched length.

Curly length pics:

Bra strap curly, waist length stretched (August 2009):







December 2009, still about bra strap but stretched length is hip:





August 2010, waist length curly, top of pants pockets stretched:





November 2010, waist to hip curly:





I would say it takes about a year to notice a drastic difference in the length of my unstretched curly hair.

Stretched length pictures:

August 2009-August 2010








^^^^That's about 8.5 inches of growth within a years time:








So my hair appears to grow about 0.75 inches a month.  It's really hard to determine growth in inches exactly because all hair growth is not retained due to breakage and trims.  But based off of the growth I've retained within a years time it's obvious that my hair grows more than 0.5 inches a month, which is 6 inches of new growth within a year, but less than 1 inch a month, which is 12 inches of growth within in a year (having this much of growth within a year would be awesome  ).


----------



## soon2bsl (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow CelinaStar...love the comparison pics!! Awesome retention!! When you wear it curly is it a wash n go, or did you do anything to stretch your hair such as banding/braids/twists etc?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2010)

Wanakee now

Creative Motivation Series: Wanakee Pugh on Vimeo


----------



## amwcah (Jan 10, 2011)

for inspiration!


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 22, 2011)

Celinastar i'm drooooolin


----------



## Lucia (Apr 11, 2011)

bumping up for more ??
and responses


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you still get hairnorexia, WL ladies???


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you still get hairnorexia, WL ladies???


 
Janet' I know I do. HOnestly I cut it up some and it still looks the same length to me as in my Siggy. LOL


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

...so there really is no hope for me...I am literally going to have to reach TBL to feel like my hair is long


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet'

Yep


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you still get hairnorexia, WL ladies???



Thats the reason why I keep changing my hair goal to a longer length once I reach a goal. First it was BSL then WL now it's HLTL I think full HL will cure it but then again I have been known to change my hairgoal so well see.


----------



## Charla (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello.  I'm new on this site.  Vet of another site...H...
So glad I found this thread. Here are my questions for WSL and beyond ladies:
(BTW, I always think of W"S"L because when I say it, I hear the W and the S, so seeing it printed as WSL didn't seem off to me....Just how my brain works...my psychology professor confirmed!)

Do you pre-poo?  If so, with what?  I currently use evco.
When you moisturize, do you seal only your ends, the whole strand or part of strand?
Do you like to seal with castor oil or is it too heavy or sticky?


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 21, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Thats the reason why I keep changing my hair goal to a longer length once I reach a goal. First it was BSL then WL now it's HLTL I think full HL will cure it but then again I have been known to change my hairgoal so well see.


 

 @Lucia nope, it doesn't End LOL! 

Nah, Actually when I was grazing I actually didn't see the difference and still don't. 
I told the Mr. It looks the same he is like  erplexed 
To me anything past SL looks the same in the mirror when I am facing it. So SL feels like WL almost HL to me. Shrugs. See that is a problem in my head.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet' said:


> ...so there really is no hope for me...I am literally going to have to reach TBL to feel like my hair is long


 
Girl, yeah. Especially if you're wearing your hair curly. Classic, even. But you can do it. Now hop to it!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, yeah. Especially if you're wearing your hair curly. Classic, even. But you can do it. Now hop to it!



Bwahahahahahaha!!!! Ma'am, YES ma'am!!!!  I'm hopping to it!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

Charla said:


> Hello.  I'm new on this site.  Vet of another site...H...
> So glad I found this thread. Here are my questions for WSL and beyond ladies:
> (BTW, I always think of W"S"L because when I say it, I hear the W and the S, so seeing it printed as WSL didn't seem off to me....Just how my brain works...my psychology professor confirmed!)
> 
> ...



 to LHCF Charla!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 21, 2011)

janet I think hair anorexia kicks in after BSL. Then you're always chasing a longer length.... At least that is what happened to me.  Maybe the mirror is foggy


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

Candy828...Let me try to clean it tonight!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 21, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> @janet I think hair anorexia kicks in after BSL. Then you're always chasing a longer length.... At least that is what happened to me.  Maybe the mirror is foggy


ok, so i'm not crazy. My hair is MBL and it feels short to me. People are like ur hair is so long and i'm like erplexed. I won't be satisfied until it's full waist stretched.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 21, 2011)

Charla said:


> Hello.  I'm new on this site.  Vet of another site...H...
> So glad I found this thread. Here are my questions for WSL and beyond ladies:
> (BTW, I always think of W"S"L because when I say it, I hear the W and the S, so seeing it printed as WSL didn't seem off to me....Just how my brain works...my psychology professor confirmed!)
> 
> ...




Welcome noo-B
Well you can use any oil you like but it's best to use an essential oil or ceramide oils.  I use evoo/Wgo mixture for my pre poo and I use it from scalp to ends   It helps w detangling and slip. 
Now for sealing I prefer evco but I'll alternate w evoo ESp in summer I seal the entire length starting 3" from scalp I only seal just the ends when it's straight so I can keep the body and bounce. Hth


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 22, 2011)

WL chicks, I have three questions:
How often do you "enjoy" (wear your hair out) now that you've reached WL?
How often do you try new styles?
Also, let's say you slack up in your regimen for about hmmm...a week-three weeks, do you notice a difference in your growth/retention at all?


----------



## Charla (Apr 23, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Welcome noo-B
> Well you can use any oil you like but it's best to use an essential oil or ceramide oils. I use evoo/Wgo mixture for my pre poo and I use it from scalp to ends It helps w detangling and slip.
> Now for sealing I prefer evco but I'll alternate w evoo ESp in summer I seal the entire length starting 3" from scalp I only seal just the ends when it's straight so I can keep the body and bounce. Hth


 

Thanks, Lucia.  I appreciate it.  This helps me out a lot!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2011)

WL chicks, I have three questions:

*How often do you "enjoy" (wear your hair out) now that you've reached WL?*
Well I didn't wear my hair out all the time I wore it up mostly I'm so used to protective styling, but I wore it down when I went out on weekends or a party or occasion.  This time I'll enjoy my hair down more once I pass WL and reach HL-TL b/c then I'll be in maintenance mode I'll still alternate with PS.  


*How often do you try new styles?*

Not too often, I'm not good with complicated styles I keep it simple. 

*Also, let's say you slack up in your regimen for about hmmm...a week-three weeks, do you notice a difference in your growth/retention at all?*

In a week-no. 
But in 3 weeks yes I can see a difference in the health and length.  I prefer to keep a steady pace of growth per month growth spurts are good too but I like to keep that baseline growth rate going.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2011)

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *


*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?*

*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?*

*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? *

*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? *

*6. Has your hair ever been this long before? *

*7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?*


----------



## empressri (May 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



no!!!!!!!!!!!! I love my color.


----------



## Lucia (May 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



Sometimes, but then I remember the botched up job some stylist did on my blond highlights, she literally fried my hair, it came out blond alright and bone straight.  Thank goodness it was only in the front so 1 month later I cut a bang and dyed it brown with Bigen. 
I like highlights more than an overall color cause there's less damage and you can just let it grow out or if you don't like it anymore dye just those pieces.  
For now no color, maybe when I reach TL I'll think about it, maybe not I don't want another set-back.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



I used to color, before my "hair journey".  It would be nice to have a change, but I don't want to risk damage.  So, no.


----------



## Lucia (May 24, 2011)

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *

I don't get mattes anymore since I'm not braiding my hair up and using a sew-in, that caused a lot of tangles, matting,and itchy scalp even though I took it down every 1.5-2 months.  
I soak my hair in oil, dampen with water let it sit for a while under a plastic cap, then I'll slowly detangle from ends to roots with a wide tooth seamless comb.
SSK's: I do S&D when I find them or fell them I don't cut into my length. I also keep my ends moisturized 1-2x/daily then seal with EVOO & Safflower oil.  If it's straight then I just lightly seal the last 2 inches with oil.

*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?*

I S&D the knots and SSK's when I need to. I trim now every 6 months 0.5-1inch according to the moon cycle. 


*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?*

For CW, DC, and moisturizing:
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
Mane n Tail conditioner 
For sealing: 
EVOO, EVCO, Safflower oil, East African Shea Butter (nilotica) -love this stuff it's soft and moist I use it on my skin in winter to seal the lotion in. 


*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? *

I haven't perfected my WnG technique or products yet, I'll post that when I figure that out. 


*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? *

front stretched: passed CBL grazing boobs. back stretched: lower BSL grazing MBL-I haven't done an official length check in a while.
ETA: I like HL/TL for me but I'll let it grow to Classic that's the longest I"ll grow. 

*6. Has your hair ever been this long before? *

Yes, this is like my 3rd time at this length, during my HHJ.


*7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?*

When I get discouraged I look at fotki's and YT of naturals who have great natural hair meaning healthy and thick not always the super-long ones but those help so I remind myself I can do it again. 

I especially look at their progress over the months or years to remind myself everyone has set backs and everyone has to come back from unhealthy hair practices and habits.
Also I suggest they try everything they can in natural haircare different products, techniques styles and if they're still unhappy and want to relax then research it well before they relax that way they can do it in a healthy way and for the right reasons.


----------



## NJoy (May 24, 2011)

LoveLongLocks said:


> I used to color, before my "hair journey". It would be nice to have a change, but I don't want to risk damage. So, no.


 
^^^ This.


----------



## constance (May 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



I dye my grey along my hairline and where I wear a part every 8-10wks. I  gave up dye for almost a year but grey hair ages me~adds about 10yrs to my appearance (you can see it in my avatar pic).  I baby it otherwise and rarely straighten.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2011)

I feel sad now ....I'm not in the club anymore. 

But now that I'm natural I can axe questions

Okay....I've only been natural for 4 going on 5 months. After playing around with different products I've pretty much narrowed down what's working for my hair. My question is....has any naturals retained alot of length doing Wash n Go's? I've been rocking one eveyday just about for almost 3 months and my hair is getting bigger and BIGGER!

Also....I've been doing the Curly Girl method for about a month now and I'm sticking to it! I went from finding like 5 ssk's everytime I'd do my hair to like 1 or 2 now when i do my hair. Is this method still working for the WL ladies that do it?


----------



## Charla (Aug 5, 2011)

just bumping b/c I think it's a great thread that should never be buried!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I feel sad now ....I'm not in the club anymore.
> 
> But now that I'm natural I can axe questions
> 
> ...



I don't do wash n' go's every day but I think that as long as you continue deep conditioning & protecting your hair at night you should be ok. Have you straightened your hair yet?  I suggest that you straighten it every few months (you don't need a flatiron. you can rollerset and air dry) to check the ends and make sure they're not full of SSK's and split ends.



Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



ALL
THE 
TIME!

But to me its not worth the damage.  I used to dye my entire hair black and I damaged it hair twice. The damage was so severe I had to cut from APL to NL. I now only dye my grey edges and leave the rest alone. If I ever dye my hair again it'll probably be just highlights.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I feel sad now ....I'm not in the club anymore.
> 
> But now that I'm natural I can axe questions
> 
> ...



I don't do wash and go's much only because I'm PS-ing mostly to retain maximum length and reach my goal fast.  I think they're Ok as long as @ night you moisturize and protect your hair and DC often but it will take longer to reach a goal. There are ladies who wear their hair down and out daily and retain length also once your at goal and maintaining you can wear it down more since you only trim extra length that you don't want. 

I don't do the full CurlyGirl Method because I do sometimes use cones cause my hair does OK with them, and I use Eco styler gel and I don't think it's curlygirl approved.  But keeping my hair moisturized and snipping SSK's, dusting keeps my ends healthy. HTH


----------



## belldandy (Aug 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



each and every day i think of coloring my hair.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 10, 2011)

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *  My AVJ + coconut oil prepoo & seamless combs take care of tangles. I don't get matting. SSKs have been reduced by not wearing my hair in fros and puffs, and at longer lengths I've had to stop doing twists. Regular DCs and a daily leave in have helped with dryness. And washing once a week takes care of my scalp. I don't oil or grease it in between.


*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?* I normally dust every 3-4 months unless my ends need attention, but its rare to dust more often than that.

*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?* CV shampoo bars, AVJ, mango butter, various oils, coconut milk.  I prepoo, shampoo, and DC once a week.

*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? * No WNGs for me.

*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? * I keep the front layered. I think the shortest layer is chin length and the longest is MBL. I'm WL in the back. I wouldn't go longer than classic. 

*6. Has your hair ever been this long before? * My mom says my hair was past waist length as a child. I can't say for sure because I never cared much about the length. I just knew out was long and people always commented on it. As a teen/adult the longest I remember is MBL.

*7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?* I love being natural and I've never really struggled with it, but I respect that everyones journey is different. I would encourage naturals to give it time because it can take a while to find the right regimen and products for your hair. At the end of the day you have to do what's best for you.



Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## StarScream35 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just wondering.............I've grown my hair waist length many times and now that I can do that, it's so old now. It's like I don't want wsl hair anymore cause it's too much work. Anybody else feels this way? Like the excitement is over or something? I remember being a kid and wanting LONG hair so bad and I promised myself I would someday and I made it (and saw the grass on the other side) now I'm like mid length please!!!!!!.............LOL! I hope I don't sound cocky cause that wasn't the intention but I'm just wondering how many women make it to wsl and then after awhile just kinda go "hey to that!"? I assume this is how other races of women feel since they have no problem maintaining length. I guess in a sense you come to take it for granted and don't realize that many women struggle to maintain length.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 4, 2011)

BUMP......


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 4, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> WL chicks, I have three questions:
> How often do you "enjoy" (wear your hair out) now that you've reached WL?
> How often do you try new styles?
> Also, let's say you slack up in your regimen for about hmmm...a week-three weeks, do you notice a difference in your growth/retention at all?



I dont' wear my hair out all the time; special occasions, perhaps weekends.
I don't really try new styles, used to do alot when I BC'd and during the grow out years now it's on occasion.

I've been a slacker for about 1.5-2 years. It's in 2 big flat twists/cornrows or 1-2 ponytails. Sometimes I just do braid or twist outs, sometimes blow it dry then braid or twist out or just wear as is and sometimes I'll press it braid/twist out or pincurl it.  The less you mess with it, the better in between washes.    



Janet' said:


> Do you ever think about coloring your hair WL Ladies?



I'm not a colorer really.  I did do an all over dark brown color recently to get rid of years of summer sun highlights and gray hairs.  I'd never go lighter.  I'll be touching up my temple grays as needed.



Brighteyes35 said:


> I'm just wondering.............I've grown my hair waist length many times and now that I can do that, it's so old now. It's like I don't want wsl hair anymore cause it's too much work. Anybody else feels this way? Like the excitement is over or something? I remember being a kid and wanting LONG hair so bad and I promised myself I would someday and I made it (and saw the grass on the other side) now I'm like mid length please!!!!!!.............LOL! I hope I don't sound cocky cause that wasn't the intention but I'm just wondering how many women make it to wsl and then after awhile just kinda go "hey to that!"? I assume this is how other races of women feel since they have no problem maintaining length. I guess in a sense you come to take it for granted and don't realize that many women struggle to maintain length.



The length is never really a big deal to me I guess because it's just not a big deal.  Sure it takes a little longer to style it and my rollersetting days are over for the most part (just takes too long) but there are plenty of easy things to do that look super nice and dramatic just because the hair is really long and healthy.  It's pretty easy to make long hair look short with a few well placed accessories and one can even create bangs for something different.  Personally I find longer hair to be easier to deal with and require less maintenance than a style that requires constant care every day.

Like anything, it depends on the person.

Oh yea, my husband loves it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 4, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Do you still get hairnorexia, WL ladies???



I'm very close to tailbone and still feel bald so nope it doesn't end, sorry LOL


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Nov 4, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm very close to tailbone and still feel bald so nope it doesn't end, sorry LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



BostonMaria Dang it!!!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2011)

boy, do you guys have some lovely hair!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

Ladies I have to know!!!!!!! The closer you got to WL how did you feel? Were you shocked? Excited? Did it at first seem unrealistic? When you reached WL did you pass out? Happy dance? What was your initial reaction?      I GOT TO KNOW!!! I'm having hair anxiety. LOL! !

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 15, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies I have to know!!!!!!! The closer you got to WL how did you feel? Were you shocked? Excited? Did it at first seem unrealistic? When you reached WL did you pass out? Happy dance? What was your initial reaction?      I GOT TO KNOW!!! I'm having hair anxiety. LOL! !
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690



I'm not yet in the club yet but i did the measurements this weekend and realized i'm about 4 inches from waist length. That's 8 months. That's by early summer. That's by the end of the school year!  I started here 2 years ago at shoulder length and BSL seemed like a dream. So um, I can say that for me at least being so close is exciting. Until then I'm treating my hair like fine silk covered in French lace .


----------



## classychic1908 (Apr 12, 2012)

...bump... because this is an awesome thread!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 12, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies I have to know!!!!!!! The closer you got to WL how did you feel? Were you shocked? Excited? Did it at first seem unrealistic? When you reached WL did you pass out? Happy dance? What was your initial reaction?      I GOT TO KNOW!!! I'm having hair anxiety. LOL! !
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
@*pre_medicalrulz*

It. Feels. AWESOME!!! :reddancer:

I don't really wear it out much so, when I passed MBL it felt like it was booty length. I'd never been that long. Not even close. So WL had me floating on air and I kept checking myself out in the mirror to make sure it was true. But at the same time, when I wore it out and went out for dinner, I was really self-conscious. I didn't know how to act with hair that long. Putting my coat on and pulling my hair up and out of my coat seemed so dramatic. I felt like everyone was looking at me, thinking that I thought I was all that. And then having to toss my head to keep my hair behind me just added to the paranoia (and excitement). It all just seemed so dramatic. I even walked differently. I ended up quickly bunning my precious.

So, with my initial reaction, I definitely felt over the moon and like I'm all that...in private. But for me, I have to get used to being humble and fly in public. It's weird because I was wearing long half wigs so that it wouldn't be strange but, hey, I'll get over it.

I also think part of it is my obsession with keeping my hair in a protective style. I'm gonna need a 12-step program to learn to be comfortable wearing it out. And when I am... it's gonna be stank!


----------



## felic1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Butter pecan- what exactly is coconut creme? Is it the pina colada mix or something like it? Thank you.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 29, 2012)

LovelyNaps26
NJoy

LOL!!!!!!! I remember posting this!! I truly feel you ladies excitement when you reached WL because I'm creeping up on WL myself and I can't stop prancing around in the mirror and yet I'm too scared to wear it out juuuuuust yet.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 29, 2012)

WL Ladies do you get scared someone will cut your hair or something? I've heard stories about kids cutting off ponytails and whatnot but as you get older is this something you still worry about?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 29, 2012)

lovebug10

Wow. I don't think adults do that. But I could be wrong. Lol


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2012)

Just giving a inspirational bump for the last stretch of 2012!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2012)

I should be WL in December then I'll come back & ask MYSELF a question!! LMBO!!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 24, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I should be WL in December then I'll come back & ask MYSELF a question!! LMBO!!



Hoping for the same thing lol! If I make it I'll be grazing.

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2012)

Any WL ladies think they will grow to HL just because?


----------



## hillytmj (Dec 4, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies I have to know!!!!!!! The closer you got to WL how did you feel? Were you shocked? Excited? Did it at first seem unrealistic? When you reached WL did you pass out? Happy dance? What was your initial reaction?      I GOT TO KNOW!!! I'm having hair anxiety. LOL! !
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 
I have to say that when I first reached it, it felt unbelievable. Literally. Like many of the other ladies, I became a bit obsessive (wanting to protect it) and a bit hairanorexic. Then when the unthinkable happened - a setback - I realized how truly long it was and I miss it. I'm on the road back again (MBL now), but I won't permit myself to trip again when I'm there.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 4, 2012)

hillytmj said:


> I have to say that when I first reached it, it felt unbelievable. Literally. Like many of the other ladies, I became a bit obsessive (wanting to protect it) and a bit hairanorexic. Then when the unthinkable happened - a setback - I realized how truly long it was and I miss it. I'm on the road back again (MBL now), but I won't permit myself to trip again when I'm there.



May I ask what caused your set back?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 6, 2012)

Bumping Cuz …
.
.
.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Did all the long haired ladies cut their hair cause this thread is quuuuiet.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 6, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did all the long haired ladies cut their hair cause this thread is quuuuiet.


I bet there will be a flurry of activity 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> WL Ladies do you get scared someone will cut your hair or something? I've heard stories about kids cutting off ponytails and whatnot but as you get older is this something you still worry about?




No, I've heard some horror stories but the odds are low, unless you fall asleep in a theatre with your hair in a ponytail in India and have type 1 hair or naturally straight hair I don't have type 1 hair so I'm not worried.  
Now the odds of having 6-10 inches hacked off in a salon is much greater, trust me unfortunately I know.  Besides I see tons of ladies all different races with WL and beyond hair wearing out daily and not worrying about it. 




pre_medicalrulz said:


> Any WL ladies think they will grow to HL just because?



Yes that's my final stop once I "officially" claim WL again.


----------



## havilland (Jan 6, 2013)

any waistlength ladies who transitioned that have tips for long term transitioners?  regimens? hair care ?  products?

bump


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 7, 2013)

havilland said:


> any waistlength ladies who transitioned that have tips for long term transitioners?  regimens? hair care ?  products?
> 
> bump



Hi, hon! I transitioned over 2 years and 8 months and was MBL when I started my transition, Hip length when I finally was ready for the transition chop. 

I think the main thing with long-term transitioning when starting with longer hair is to ensure you keep the demarcation line strong (with regular protein deep conditioning) and blend the hair in your styles.

I did not use heat at all throughout my transition but I learned other ways to stretch my hair: curlformer sets and African threading method were 2 very good ones. 
Early on in the transition, I practiced a few curly looks like bantu knot-outs and braid outs with curls set on the ends. As the transition continued, I used protective styles like box braids and kinky twists to simulate thicker natural hair I could bun.

For the last year, I played with the curlformers, African threading method and two-strand twists using my own hair. The latter was my go-to style and I would do updos and buns that became thicker and thicker! 

I stress the importance of having good moisturizing routines for each style (I was a spritzer and sprayer - water and aloe vera juice followed by oils). 
I actually forgot to check the length as much after I got to waist length and suddenly in May, I was hip length (2 months before the chop). 
I took off an inch then and grew it back before the final transition chop. 
My hair was BSL-MBL after chopping and already is almost back to waist length.

You can do it!  And keep us up to date, hon!


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 3, 2013)

Wanted to ask the WSL ladies what were some of their biggest setbacks on the hairgrowth journey and how long did it take for them to recover from a setback? Love this thread by the way. I've been lurking for a long time and I'm fairly new to the forum but I appreciated all the advice that was given in this thread.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 4, 2013)

I, for one, will grow at least to HL and then keep growing. Ive been WL while transitioning and now Im WL texlaxed closing in on WHIP faster than I'd ever imagined.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 4, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Wanted to ask the WSL ladies what were some of their biggest setbacks on the hairgrowth journey and how long did it take for them to recover from a setback? Love this thread by the way. I've been lurking for a long time and I'm fairly new to the forum but I appreciated all the advice that was given in this thread.



I think I was lucky because I never encountered a set back & pray I never do. That can be so depressing.


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 4, 2013)

I never encountered a setback either and continue to pray I don't. I think the key has been a consistent reggie in my technique. Product-wise I'm a bit of a PJ but I generally only use one new product at a time so I know if it's an issue. As a result I have a cupboard full of unopened, unused products but I will get to them, lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Zaynab (Feb 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did all the long haired ladies cut their hair cause this thread is quuuuiet.



How did you get that length in such a short period of time? pre_medicalrulz That's AWESOME growth in your siggy


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaynab

Thanks hun. Actually I think that's average growth; 1/2 an inch a month.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2013)

JosieLynn I had two setbacks. The first was being scissor happy and cutting my hair uneven. No biggie. The second was using the Nexxus Promend products to deal with my splitends instead of just trimming them off. The promend fused all of my ends together and I ended up cutting over an inch off. If I would've just trimmed, I would've lost 1/2" max. smh at myself. Other than that my grow out has been uneventful in a good way.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 4, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Wanted to ask the WSL ladies what were some of their biggest setbacks on the hairgrowth journey and how long did it take for them to recover from a setback? Love this thread by the way. I've been lurking for a long time and I'm fairly new to the forum but I appreciated all the advice that was given in this thread.



JosieLynn

I'm glad you like this thread, that's what this thread is about. 
I had setbacks that were my fault most recently BKT, it was just too drying on my hiar and I had to cut alot off. I refer to it in my fotki when I cut. 
Most of my setback were from scissor happy stylists (SHS),  at very crucial points in my hair journey a SHS cut 6-8 inches off my hair. Once was when I was 1st relaxed my hair was past waist, I had BSL natural hair within  6 months my hair was neck length. 

Another time while I was on my hair journey, I went to a stylist for a wash blowdry flat iron, I didn't go to the place I usually went form trims with the only person who only cut what I asked for. (my mistake) I was BSL she said my ends were a little thin and I needed a trim, well that trim was actually a haircut that put me back to shoulder length and my ends weren't damaged they were just uneven.  

I also went to a stylist who gave me the flat iron I asked for, but then when I told her I didn't want a trim, I had just had one, she came up behind me with some scissors to start cutting. 
I stood up to look at the back of my hair and I caught her with scissors in hand, mouth open looking at me with surprised look on her face. I gave her a look, and told her she should give people only what they asked for and what was she doing?  She was worried, she backed down and said some excuse also told her manager about it. 

Since then I S&D, trim, cut my hair myself, I'm DIY when it come to my hair I don't let any stylist near it.
Take the time to know your hair likes dislikes, once you get a good regimen down pat, stick to it don't fall for the new or new to you fad product of the week.  When I got off the PJ bandwagon for good my hair amazed me with the growth results. 
Here's the one great piece of advice I read: no one will take care of, love, or know your hair better than you.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 4, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> JosieLynn I had two setbacks. The first was being scissor happy and cutting my hair uneven. No biggie. The second was using the Nexxus Promend products to deal with my splitends instead of just trimming them off. The promend fused all of my ends together and I ended up cutting over an inch off. If I would've just trimmed, I would've lost 1/2" max. smh at myself. Other than that my grow out has been uneventful in a good way.


how often were you using the promend? I know I tried the nexxus stuff for awhile but I just didn't like how stiff my hair felt after awhile. So I slowed down until i stopped using it all together. I think I might have been doing overkill


----------



## Toy (Feb 4, 2013)

I have never encountered a set back and I hope I never do.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to be at this length


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> how often were you using the promend? I know I tried the nexxus stuff for awhile but I just didn't like how stiff my hair felt after awhile. So I slowed down until i stopped using it all together. I think I might have been doing overkill



JosieLynn I was using it 1-2 times per week. Not to often but often enough for it to glue my good ends together


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 5, 2013)

..........
to be continued. I am too tired to write lol. Thought I could but need sleep So I had to go back in and edit.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 5, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> JosieLynn I had two setbacks. The first was being scissor happy and cutting my hair uneven. No biggie. The second was using the Nexxus Promend products to deal with my splitends instead of just trimming them off. The promend fused all of my ends together and I ended up cutting over an inch off. If I would've just trimmed, I would've lost 1/2" max. smh at myself. Other than that my grow out has been uneventful in a good way.



Omg!!!!! I knew that Promend was the devil!!!!! It did me the exact same way too!!! Wth is wrong w/ that product??? I had 2 people slowly removing a matted tangle mess so that I could salvage as much hair as possible. smh


----------



## anon123 (Feb 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Did all the long haired ladies cut their hair cause this thread is quuuuiet.



I cut mine.  It was too much for me.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still WL. I've never had a setback, but I haven't been retaining due to constantly trimming my ssks. Right now I'm in a PS challenge to try to get to HL. My ends are much more fragile at this length so I really have to focus in order to get to the next milestone.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 5, 2013)

Are any of the current WL ladies one that bc'd?? I know of a few who transitioned but I didn't transition and I'm looking for someone who bc'd and grew their hair to WL. That might be why I've had a few setbacks. I was starting from super scratch lol


----------



## Jewell (Feb 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Are any of the current WL ladies one that bc'd?? I know of a few who transitioned but I didn't transition and I'm looking for someone who bc'd and grew their hair to WL. That might be why I've had a few setbacks. I was starting from super scratch lol



I have never encountered a setback, thankfully, and postpartum shedding has never reared its ugly head with either of my children. My first transition was for 9 months, during my pregnancy with my daughter (11/2007-07/2008). Here's what my hair has done in gen over the last 6+ yrs. I chopped my MBL relaxed hair to a faux hawk only 3" long in the top and 1/2" long on the sides in sept. 2007. By my bc before delivery in july 08, it was APL...

I BC'd to a twa in july 2008, then relaxed my hair 4 mos later in nov. 08. It had grown to APL again by 11/2008 (virgin relaxer). By JULY 2009 I was ready to transition again. My hair was BSB at that point. I grew it out for 18 months, and in Jan 2011 BC'd AGAIN. BY THE TIME I BC'D in jan 2011, my hair had grown to waist length. I chopped and was left with APL natural hair.  kept growing it and in june 2012 got a virgin relaxer. My hair was MBL june 2012, and grew to WL by nov 2012. I will mention I was pregnant from march to dec of 2012 and had some very fast growth, about an inch a month. My texture was also softer but the ng grew in thicker. 

My last tu was nov 2012 and I decided to relax in june because my natural hair had become too much work. I knew I was having another baby and did not have the time or patience (or energy) while preggers to deal with natural hair. Im glad I relaxed because with a 2 month old and 4.5 yr old I need easy-to-style hair. Currently, my hair is past WL with some hefty NG.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 21, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Are any of the current WL ladies one that bc'd?? I know of a few who transitioned but I didn't transition and I'm looking for someone who bc'd and grew their hair to WL. That might be why I've had a few setbacks. I was starting from super scratch lol



JosieLynn

I BC'd years ago before my HHJ, before I found the boards. The only thing I knew were basics and that relaxers weren't good for my hair. My mom chopped my hair to 2-3 inches all around, then I got braids, medium sized (width of pinky) rows with extension hair of course. I did that for a couple years, my hair grew back to shoulder length I left the braids in too long, didn't DC enough didn't trim my ends.  I didn't have the knowledge, regimen or techniques to grow it further. I switched to braiding my hair under weaves/wigs and I found the boards from then on of course once I got through the setbacks I mentioned before I was on my way and it was easy, I just had to stick to my regimen and be patient. 

here's some links: 
LH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6wFWeUg4r8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVC2DFVdsQU

MC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDY9oplY9pE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61J4JlwTtFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f_Kdl6oyQ0


----------



## Extremus (Feb 21, 2013)

I love to rollerset and would love to continue to throughout my journey, but feel like it may be impossible to do once I reach a certain length. 

 Is there any regular rollerset-ers?  I don't see too many WL women who rollerset at all. If so, which [magnetic] rollers do you use?


----------



## naija24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jewell said:


> I have never encountered a setback, thankfully, and postpartum shedding has never reared its ugly head with either of my children. My first transition was for 9 months, during my pregnancy with my daughter (11/2007-07/2008). Here's what my hair has done in gen over the last 6+ yrs. I chopped my MBL relaxed hair to a faux hawk only 3" long in the top and 1/2" long on the sides in sept. 2007. By my bc before delivery in july 08, it was APL...
> 
> *I BC'd to a twa in july 2008, then relaxed my hair 4 mos later in nov. 08. It had grown to APL again by 11/2008 (virgin relaxer). *By JULY 2009 I was ready to transition again. My hair was BSB at that point. I grew it out for 18 months, and in Jan 2011 BC'd AGAIN. BY THE TIME I BC'D in jan 2011, my hair had grown to waist length. I chopped and was left with APL natural hair. kept growing it and in june 2012 got a virgin relaxer. My hair was MBL june 2012, and grew to WL by nov 2012. I will mention I was pregnant from march to dec of 2012 and had some very fast growth, about an inch a month. My texture was also softer but the ng grew in thicker.
> 
> My last tu was nov 2012 and I decided to relax in june because my natural hair had become too much work. I knew I was having another baby and did not have the time or patience (or energy) while preggers to deal with natural hair. Im glad I relaxed because with a 2 month old and 4.5 yr old I need easy-to-style hair. Currently, my hair is past WL with some hefty NG.


 
How is that even possible?? you went from TWA to APL in 7 months??? That is beyond normal.

I no longer feel silly or guilty for chopping my hair off 4 times.

I wish my hair would grow half that fast. Also, did you feel guilty for TWAing and then going relaxer less than half a year later?


----------



## Jewell (Feb 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> How is that even possible?? you went from TWA to APL in 7 months??? That is beyond normal.
> 
> I no longer feel silly or guilty for chopping my hair off 4 times.
> 
> I wish my hair would grow half that fast. Also, did you feel guilty for TWAing and then going relaxer less than half a year later?



My hair was 4-5 inches long stretched though I called it a twa. Its possible because when I say apl, my hair just touched my armpit at the ends. Apl on me from the nape of my neck is only like 7 inches. Anybody with average growth can go from 4-5 inches at afro length to 7-8 inches at the back in 7 months. My natural hair had a good 80% shrinkage so unstretched, it was a TRUE TWA. Granted not all of my hair was the same length when I hit apl cuz I'd chopped it, the majority was that length, with the front and top being more like neck length.

 ETA: I was preggers from 11/07-07/08 as noted in my original post, so growing from a faux hawk to APL is not difficult to do in 9 months considering how fast and thick most ppl's hair grows during pregnancy, plus the additional factor of taking in more food/protein, and taking prenatal vits.

My hair grows about 1/3-3/4" a month on average. There have been months when it has grown an inch a month but Im not always consistent with my vits and growth aids (topical). I now have another newborn so Im glad I relaxed at 3 mos preg last yr (virgin relaxer). Once again, my natural hair is too time consuming. But once my baby is older (like around 2yrs) I will happily transition again. 

He is only 2.5 mos now so with lack of sleep and constant feedings, I need easy to do hair. Plus, Im actively growing it out and as a natural, I was plagued by ssks...I barely have to trim while texlaxed.  Thanks for your questions!

And no, I didnt feel bad relaxing 4 mos later cuz I had a newborn baby at the time (born july 08, chopped july 08, texlaxed 11/08) and didnt have the extra time or energy to devote to natural hair. Anyone who says its low-maintenance either wears a fade, a small fro, or doesnt comb it!!!


----------



## naija24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jewell said:


> My hair was 4-5 inches long stretched though I called it a twa. Its possible because when I say apl, my hair just touched my armpit at the ends. Apl on me from the nape of my neck is only like 7 inches. Anybody with average growth can go from 4-5 inches at afro length to 7-8 inches at the back in 7 months. My natural hair had a good 80% shrinkage so unstretched, it was a TRUE TWA. Granted not all of my hair was the same length when I hit apl cuz I'd chopped it, the majority was that length, with the front and top being more like neck length.
> 
> ETA: I was preggers from 11/07-07/08 as noted in my original post, so growing from a faux hawk to APL is not difficult to do in 9 months considering how fast and thick most ppl's hair grows during pregnancy, plus the additional factor of taking in more food/protein, and taking prenatal vits.
> 
> ...


 
I want so badly for my hair to grow out!! I grow at about the same rate as you, but my problem has always always been retention. Now that i'm back to natural, I hope I can resist doing anything crazy with my hair until I'm at least NL, which I hope to reach by August of this year. 

I'm so jealous of people with TWAs that are 4 inches long. that's like 6-8 months of growth for most. If my TWA was 4-5 inches, I'd just keep it that length and do wash and gos and straighten however and never worry about it.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 21, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I want so badly for my hair to grow out!! I grow at about the same rate as you, but my problem has always always been retention. Now that i'm back to natural, I hope I can resist doing anything crazy with my hair until I'm at least NL, which I hope to reach by August of this year.
> 
> I'm so jealous of people with TWAs that are 4 inches long. that's like 6-8 months of growth for most. If my TWA was 4-5 inches, I'd just keep it that length and do wash and gos and straighten however and never worry about it.



Im sorry to hear that! Do you protective style? I ps about 99% of the time, and have done so for the last 8 yrs. Maybe that is how I have grown and retained so much despite cutting my hair off 3 times since 07. The last time I wore my hair out regularly (hanging down), it was late 2004. 

Once I stumbled upon LHCF in early 05, I got into PS'ing majorly. Plus, eventhough I like my hair real long, it makes my back too hot to wear it down when Im moving about. It is like having a piece of wool fabric on my back. Buns and twists using clips are just more convenient and comfortable, especially during the warm, humid months here.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Im sorry to hear that! Do you protective style? I ps about 99% of the time, and have done so for the last 8 yrs. Maybe that is how I have grown and retained so much despite cutting my hair off 3 times since 07. The last time I wore my hair out regularly (hanging down), it was late 2004.
> 
> Once I stumbled upon LHCF in early 05, I got into PS'ing majorly. Plus, eventhough I like my hair real long, it makes my back too hot to wear it down when Im moving about. It is like having a piece of wool fabric on my back. Buns and twists using clips are just more convenient and comfortable, especially during the warm, humid months here.



Well, I put in braids about two weeks ago. I am hoping to keep it in by late March even though I really hate them haha! It makes me way too hot! I think if I get my 2 inches in hair, I may just do cornrows (if work allows it) until it grows out more. I just hate feeling hot.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 21, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Are any of the current WL ladies one that bc'd?? I know of a few who transitioned but I didn't transition and I'm looking for someone who bc'd and grew their hair to WL. That might be why I've had a few setbacks. I was starting from super scratch lol



@*JosieLynn *I did 

My hair was shoulder length when I did the BC (transitioning for 10 months).  I cut my hair and had like 5 inches of hair so I wasn't even nape length LOL  It took about 3 years... maybe a little less than that.. for my hair to grow out to waist length.  I almost reached tailbone but I keep cutting it.  

Please note that prior to going natural my hair never grew past shoulder length.  Some hair can thrive with relaxers, my hair did not.


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 21, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Wanted to ask the WSL ladies what were some of their biggest setbacks on the hairgrowth journey and how long did it take for them to recover from a setback? Love this thread by the way. I've been lurking for a long time and I'm fairly new to the forum but I appreciated all the advice that was given in this thread.


 
I experienced a huge knot that formed from a single strand knot. I had to cut it out. I've experienced breakage over the past year from letting my hair go too long without detangling. I've had quite a bit of shedding and I lost a lot of hair when I got it pressed at the salon recently. The breakage resulted in thinning ends. I'm "in recovery" now and have opted for more frequent trims and combing. Basically in an effort to keep the hair from getting matted.


----------



## leiah (Feb 21, 2013)

Extremus said:


> I love to rollerset and would love to continue to throughout my journey, but feel like it may be impossible to do once I reach a certain length.
> 
> Is there any regular rollerset-ers?  I don't see too many WL women who rollerset at all. If so, which [magnetic] rollers do you use?



I can't rollerset because my arms are not long enough to pull my hair taut and get the ends to lay flat on the roller!


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 21, 2013)

Lucia thanks so much for the links! and your story and thanks to carrieA BostonMaria as well! Hopefully all of our setbacks are behind us now


----------



## Mystic (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow @Jewell.  That's a lot in 4+ years, and despite all the cuts, you are still at WL.  AMAZING!!!  I have done a lot of bc also and my hair is no where near WL.  Your hair definitely grows super duper fast.



Jewell said:


> I have never encountered a setback, thankfully, and postpartum shedding has never reared its ugly head with either of my children. My first transition was for 9 months, during my pregnancy with my daughter (11/2007-07/2008). Here's what my hair has done in gen over the last 6+ yrs. I chopped my MBL relaxed hair to a faux hawk only 3" long in the top and 1/2" long on the sides in sept. 2007. By my bc before delivery in july 08, it was APL...
> 
> I BC'd to a twa in july 2008, then relaxed my hair 4 mos later in nov. 08. It had grown to APL again by 11/2008 (virgin relaxer). By JULY 2009 I was ready to transition again. My hair was BSB at that point. I grew it out for 18 months, and in Jan 2011 BC'd AGAIN. BY THE TIME I BC'D in jan 2011, my hair had grown to waist length. I chopped and was left with APL natural hair.  kept growing it and in june 2012 got a virgin relaxer. My hair was MBL june 2012, and grew to WL by nov 2012. I will mention I was pregnant from march to dec of 2012 and had some very fast growth, about an inch a month. My texture was also softer but the ng grew in thicker.
> 
> My last tu was nov 2012 and I decided to relax in june because my natural hair had become too much work. I knew I was having another baby and did not have the time or patience (or energy) while preggers to deal with natural hair. Im glad I relaxed because with a 2 month old and 4.5 yr old I need easy-to-style hair. Currently, my hair is past WL with some hefty NG.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 22, 2013)

Extremus said:


> I love to rollerset and would love to continue to throughout my journey, but feel like it may be impossible to do once I reach a certain length.
> 
> Is there any regular rollerset-ers?  I don't see too many WL women who rollerset at all. If so, which [magnetic] rollers do you use?



Extremus

I have problems roller setting, but even when my hair was shorter I  couldn't get it right. I never had the patience to sit there and set my hair. I'm thinking about trying it again now since I see quite a few long haired ladies having some success with it. 

Mahoganycurls rollerset 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UYkLRYMW0I


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucia i just watched that video, giving me more inspiration 

so here's a random question....why are they called magnetic rollers when there's no magnet involved? I've always wondered that lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Extremus
> 
> I have problems roller setting, but even when my hair was shorter I  couldn't get it right. I never had the patience to sit there and set my hair. I'm thinking about trying it again now since I see quite a few long haired ladies having some success with it.
> 
> ...



Pretty girl however I didn't like the results. That's why I stopped rollersetting once my hair passed BSB. The hair becomes to long & weighs down the curls where it lacks the fullness at the roots that I like so much. *shrugs*


----------



## Enyo (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucia said:


> *1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp?*


@Lucia SSK's just get cut off. The first time I did it, I was freaked out. But now I have enough hair to just get rid of them*.  *Finger detangling twice a week helps prevent matting and spraying my hair with water or Phyto daily helps keep hair moist between washings. I don't really try to do much for itching scalp. I take a medication that makes me scratch all the time anyway. 


*



			2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?
		
Click to expand...

*I only trim when needed, which is usually 3-4 times per year. I seem to have a SSK at least once a week.

*



			3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?
		
Click to expand...

*The only constant all these years as been my GPB (once or twice a week), cassia (every other month), and Wild Growth Oil (sealing every time I wash). I only use sulfate-free shampoos, but the brand switches. I like phytospecific misting spray as a daily refresher, but it's expensive and I mainly only use it when I'm going to roller set my hair. 

*



			4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look?
		
Click to expand...

*
No more WnG. I think my hair is too big. I have a big head and don't need to draw more attention to it. 

*



			5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow?
		
Click to expand...

*It's MBL length in the front (if that makes sense) and almost exactly at WL in the back. I don't plan on cutting my hair anytime soon. I'll let it grow for as long as it wants to. 

*



			6. Has your hair ever been this long before?
		
Click to expand...

*Not as an adult. It was about MBL for most of my childhood.  

*



			7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?
		
Click to expand...

*NO! I love my natural hair. 



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ladies I have to know!!!!!!! The closer you got to WL how did you feel? Were you shocked? Excited? Did it at first seem unrealistic? When you reached WL did you pass out? Happy dance? What was your initial reaction?      I GOT TO KNOW!!! I'm having hair anxiety. LOL! !



@pre_medicalrulz  I didn't know I was WL in the back until a week ago and I'm still freaked out. It really renewed my desire to take really good care of my hair. I do suffer from bipolar disorder and I honestly thought I was having one of my vivid medication-induced dreams about growing hair to my waist. Either that or a pure hallucination.   I never thought my hair could actually get this long. 



lovebug10 said:


> WL Ladies do you get scared someone will cut your hair or something? I've heard stories about kids cutting off ponytails and whatnot but as you get older is this something you still worry about?



@lovebug10  Yes, I do, honestly. I'm also scared of people outside my family and two trusted co-workers finding out how long my hair actually is (I'm a 99% bunner). I don't want the attention nor do I care to hear requests to let it down or come to work with it straightened. 

As I've gotten older, my hair has just gotten more personal. I don't really want to let it down for everyone to see. It feels like an intimate part of me that I don't want to share with random people. I only feel safe with LHCF, immediate family, a few friends, and the co-workers I mentioned before.


----------



## Duff (Feb 22, 2013)

I cant wait for wl.  I believe the setbacks are behind me know and since I'm transitioning (again), I'm going all the way.


----------



## marta9227 (Apr 16, 2013)

Extremus said:


> I love to rollerset and would love to continue to throughout my journey, but feel like it may be impossible to do once I reach a certain length.
> 
> Is there any regular rollerset-ers?  I don't see too many WL women who rollerset at all. If so, which [magnetic] rollers do you use?



I haven't rollerset since MBL I think.  The results were beautiful, it just took forever and my arms were killing me! When my hair was APL and BSL I experimented with all kinds of rollersets and bantu knots and twistouts with 40 or 50 twists and it was all so exciting! The longer my hair gets the simpler I want/need it to be.  In the winter I blowdry it straight, flat iron the roots and wrap it every night, bunning Monday through Friday and wearing it loose on the weekends.  In the summer I DC and wash once a week, and put it in two braids every night.  I bun Monday through Friday and wear it loose on the weekends.  And that's it! I never get the urge to do anything fancier than that, way too much work, lol!


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 20, 2013)

Extremus said:


> I love to rollerset and would love to continue to throughout my journey, but feel like it may be impossible to do once I reach a certain length.
> 
> Is there any regular rollerset-ers? I don't see too many WL women who rollerset at all. If so, which [magnetic] rollers do you use?


 
I am WL and have rollersetted continually for the past 5 years since I started my LHCF journey. I use a Highland Upright dryer and it takes about 1.5 hours to dry. I have learned over this journey that for me, it's best to stick with what works. I use a mix of the red and purple magnetic rollers; the red is used for the "mohawk" area, and I do purple on the sides. This makes it a little faster to roll. I used to roll with all purple, but I don't feel there's enough tension in the mohawk area once I'm about 3 or 4 weeks post and that section ends up poofy. So this new combo-rollers method works better for me.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

WL ladies

1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length? 

2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?

I'm sticking with what works so my regimen is the same that got me to WL again. 

2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?

I'm only part time enjoying my hair b I have to wear it up for work but on off days especially in summer it's down 50% of that off day time otherwise it's up in PS buns braid outs etc. the reason is I'm going for HL full speed now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?

Still PSing but more so w/ pinups & buns.

2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?

No.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?
> 
> Still PSing but more so w/ pinups & buns.
> 
> ...



Are you headed for TL ?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucia

Yea I think so. LOL! The idea sounds good but we will see what happens when I get there. I probably still wont wear my hair out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 24, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?
> 
> Still PSing but more so w/ pinups & buns.
> 
> ...



pre_medicalrulz Why aren't you enjoying the length?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

BostonMaria

Too much of a hassle for me at this point. It seems like I only enjoy it the day of a relaxer. All other days can kick rocks. perplexedperplexed


----------



## Jewell (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucia said:


> WL ladies
> 
> 1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?
> 
> 2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?



1) I shampoo and condition once per week, only shampooing the scalp and letting the run-off cleanse the length. Mild relaxer (texlax) TU every 12-14 weeks. Protective styling using buns, French twists using clips or hair sticks, single braid twirled into a bun, etc. 

I PS about 98% of the time for convenience and of course to avoid mechanical damage and dryness. I should be HL the first of July when I TU. I was only 1" away the beginning of this month and my NG was not stretched. I make sure to heavily seal the ends after each wash.

2) I enjoy the length, but it is too hot outside to wear it down, and I don't use direct heat. I think I will enjoy the length more and more as it gets longer. Maybe when I get to TL I will wear it down a lil more. But being that I'm on a no-trimming challenge and my goal is terminal length (as long as it will grow), PS'ing a lot of the time will remain integral to preserve the ends.

P.S. I haven't roller set my hair regularly since I was maintaining at BSL, 7-8 years ago. I air dry my hair loose with a scarf tied over the front (scarf method), and bun or braid it once it's mostly dry. 

That's it...I like very simple hair care. Even back then at BSL it took 2 hrs to dry and 30 mins to roll my hair. This does not include wash time, and since I have children now, I can't be bothered with alladat. 

ETA: I don't wear my hair down at all during summer, and I agree with leiah...it's too darn hot to wear it down. Mine feels like a wool blanket on my back and makes me sweat terribly in the humidity we have here (100% at times). I only wear it down a few times during the cool months.


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucia said:


> WL ladies
> 
> 1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?
> 
> 2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?



1. Protective style, protective style, protective style! Lol. I bun five to six days a week. Especially in this Lord Have Mercy Heat! 

2. Yes but hairorexia is insane! At mbl people marveled at my length but I thought If I can just make it to waist length! Now I'm at whip and my coworkers and church members are freaking out and I'm like it'll finally feel long at hip. I just watched Priceless Love on YouTube and she's past tailbone and super thick and that made whip feel bald headed to me. Lol I'm a mess because two years ago I'd have believed you saw a unicorn and a leprechaun before I'd believe I could ever have waist length hair!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## leiah (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucia said:


> WL ladies
> 
> 1. What are you doing to maintain your hair health and length?
> 
> 2. Are you enjoying your length now that you're WL?


1. Same thing ive been doing since the beginning. Lots of moisture and buns

2. No. Its like wearing a heavy black cape in 90 degree weather. And my one year old pulls it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 25, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> Too much of a hassle for me at this point. It seems like I only enjoy it the day of a relaxer. All other days can kick rocks. perplexedperplexed



I hear ya. I've been feeling the same way since I hit waist length. I might go back to MBL one day. I'm always afraid of cutting my hair.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 26, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I hear ya. I've been feeling the same way since I hit waist length. I might go back to MBL one day. I'm always afraid of cutting my hair.



MBL just never seemed like it was long enough for me to feel like my hair was really long. Even if I seems long  on someone else it's long on them that's that hair anorexia again.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2013)

Sistawithrealhair part 1 wash n go oil and conditioner -no gel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YjwKJ_2N-M

part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oejmy9L8CY

 her hair


----------



## havilland (Aug 4, 2013)

Any waistlength ladies BKT?


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2013)

havilland said:


> Any waistlength ladies BKT?



I tried it once epic fail and that's he reason I had to cut my hair back to bsl it was so damaged from the bkt I had to cut that much off 
I've seen others who it works for but the chemicals is enough to fry your hit alone much less the amount of heat needed for it 
I have the limp lifeless curls pic post bkt in my fotki


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2013)

havilland

The bkt I tried once was an epic fail its why I cut from WL back to BSL the chems alone are enough to ruin your hair then add all the heat and its gaur teed to damage your hair sooner or later.  It looks good but I haven't seen anyone keep it up long term and still have healthy long hair but bkt ladies could chime on here


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

Products: KCKT, KCCC EVCO, AOHSR, AOGPB Ayurvedic oils, Avocado Butter, Castor Oil, Eco styler Olive Oil Gel

Pre-Co wash: EVCO hot oil or DC w/ AOHSR or both moisture 15-30 min under plastic cap
protein: AOGPB

Co-wash and Leave-in: AOHSR/KCKT

Scal.p massage: 3x/week with ayurvedic.herbs infused oils that I make myself. 

Sealer: EVCO or for heavy sealing in winter Castor oil or Avocado Butter


Styler: KCCC and some ECO Styler Olive Oil on edges

Clarify: ACV diluted with water 1 part ACV to 4 parts water

I rarely straighten my hair now. 

Straight hair: no stylers, no leave ins, just a little bit of EVCO on the last 2 inches. 

Only when needed: 

S&D
dusting and trim from new to full moon days only

Styles: Buns, baggie buns, ponytails, braidouts, wash n go's

Sleep style: high loose ponytail or loose braids under a satin bonnet


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok ok ok ladies wake up! I have a question. For my WL & beyond sisters who do not PS, how are you wearing your hair daily? Do you notice daily breakage on the ends? When do you wash/DC? Protein treatments, if so how often? And most importantly, if you dont PS how long have you been at your current length?

Im going to try to lay off the wigs for the rest of the year but I dont want to be stuck at this length & show no signs of progress while doing so.


----------



## lana (Aug 26, 2013)

I learned so much in this thread! 

I have a question for the WL & beyond ladies that relax - *which relaxer do you use and do you use protein mid-step (before neutralizing)? * - please tag me with your answer by using the @ before my name.  Thank you! 

The things I learned: 

EVOO and EVCO are friends to my ends (USE THEM!)
Take a multi-vitamin, eat lots of veggies, drink water
PROTECTIVE style is a must (bun baby bun!)

I'm hovering over BSL and marking my spot.  My dream would be waist length, but I *know* I can make MBL.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 21, 2013)

lana

And if you can reach MBL you can reach WL but one goal at a time 

Bumping for our relaxed ladies 
Chime in please


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 21, 2013)

lana hi lady!  Congrats on your progress so far.  I'm like an inch away from WL so I'll chime in. 

I relax with Mizani Butter Blends Lye Normal & yes I do the mid step protein before neutralizing. MBB has a normalizing conditioner that's part of the relaxer system. Then I neutralize with the shampoo 3 times. Hope this Helps!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 4, 2014)

hey Mods can we make this a sticky ? TIA


----------



## spellinto (Jun 6, 2014)

Carrie A said:


> I experienced a huge knot that formed from a single strand knot. I had to cut it out. I've experienced breakage over the past year from letting my hair go too long without detangling. I've had quite a bit of shedding and I lost a lot of hair when I got it pressed at the salon recently. The breakage resulted in thinning ends. I'm "in recovery" now and have opted for more frequent trims and combing. Basically in an effort to keep the hair from getting matted.



Carrie A how often do you comb your hair now?


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 6, 2014)

spellinto said:


> Carrie A how often do you comb your hair now?



I try to detangle once a week on wash day.  That's about the best I've been able to do.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 11, 2014)

WSL and Beyond ladies:

Over the years have you found that deep conditioning weekly or every other week works best? Or has it mattered?  

As your hair grows do you get a lot of lead hairs that look scraggly or no? Based on the info so far it sounds like if you are getting them you leave them alone (thinking about Chicoro's advice).


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 11, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> WSL and Beyond ladies:
> 
> Over the years have you found that deep conditioning weekly or every other week works best? Or has it mattered?
> 
> As your hair grows do you get a lot of lead hairs that look scraggly or no? Based on the info so far it sounds like if you are getting them you leave them alone (thinking about Chicoro's advice).



How often to DC depends on what your hair needs. There was a time when my hair was really dry and I had to DC weekly and moisturize daily. Now, I DC twice a month and don't moisturize until my next wash. 

I do get "lead hairs" when I'm between lengths, but it doesn't look the same as when hair is damaged. Basically if my ends are not split and don't feel rough, I don't cut them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 11, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> WSL and Beyond ladies:  Over the years have you found that deep conditioning weekly or every other week works best? Or has it mattered?  As your hair grows do you get a lot of lead hairs that look scraggly or no? Based on the info so far it sounds like if you are getting them you leave them alone (thinking about Chicoro's advice).



When I first started paying more attention to my hair, I was deep conditioning weekly. Once my hair was in better condition and retaining moisture, I was able to wash/deep condition every 10-14 days. 

I don't wear my hair straight often so it's hard to tell if I have lead hairs. I mostly roller set so most of my length is protected and masked by curls. I would suggest if you're not one to wear your hair straight and down often, then lead hairs can just be left alone.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> WSL and Beyond ladies:
> 
> Over the years have you found that deep conditioning weekly or every other week works best? Or has it mattered?
> 
> As your hair grows do you get a lot of lead hairs that look scraggly or no? Based on the info so far it sounds like if you are getting them you leave them alone (thinking about Chicoro's advice).



caliscurls

It really depends on what my hair needs but I lean towards deep conditioning at least 2x a month whether my hair needs it or not, I also alternate a light protein DC in my rotation, but when the seasons change I DC weekly, I always moisturize daily cause that's what got me to WL. 
I've learned to leave my lead hairs alone if I really want to get to the next length goal. Chasing blunt ends has done more damage than good, if I need a trim or S&D I do it but I don't cut massive length anymore cause uneven doesn't mean unhealthy. It's better to blunt once your goal is reached +2 inches (for the trim) then you'll have your goal length and blunt ends.  HHG


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 12, 2014)

Lucia said:


> when the seasons change I DC weekly, I always moisturize daily cause that's what got me to WL. I've learned to leave my lead hairs alone if I really want to get to the next length goal. Chasing blunt ends has done more damage than good, if I need a trim or S&D I do it but I don't cut massive length anymore cause uneven doesn't mean unhealthy. It's better to blunt once your goal is reached +2 inches (for the trim) then you'll have your goal length and blunt ends.  HHG



Thank you and thanks to everyone that answered. I am finding that when the season changes my hair does in fact need extra attention but I didn't up the DCs until now.   

Lead hairs drive me crazy, especially with my natural pronounced v in the back. I just need to learn to let them be.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jun 12, 2014)

Did any of you ladies ever have a problem with growing the back/middle section of your hair? That's the spot that wont grow right for me


----------



## Lucia (Jun 12, 2014)

krissyc39 said:


> Did any of you ladies ever have a problem with growing the back/middle section of your hair? That's the spot that wont grow right for me



krissyc39

I've never had trouble in that spot but when you have a trouble spot it's either not enough moisture  or  too much manipulation whether it is rubbing against clothes too tight styles too tight bands not rotating bun sites slightly or poor detangling techniques.  Check your wash day and night time routines how do you protect your hair at night ?  do you moisturize daily? Is that spot just naturally drier than the ret of your hair ?  So get more moisture in that area even if you use more product just for that spot and  lock that moisture in with oil or butter unless you hate oils then use aloe vera gel and make sure you are extra careful with styles and detangling make sure your conditioner has tons of slip and take your time  HHG


----------



## Mane Event (Jun 12, 2014)

Lucia said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> It really depends on what my hair needs but I lean towards deep conditioning at least 2x a month whether my hair needs it or not, I also alternate a light protein DC in my rotation, but when the seasons change I DC weekly, I always moisturize daily cause that's what got me to WL.
> *I've learned to leave my lead hairs alone if I really want to get to the next length goal*. *Chasing blunt ends has done more damage than good,* if I need a trim or S&D I do it but I don't cut massive length anymore cause uneven doesn't mean unhealthy. *It's better to blunt once your goal is reached +2 inches (for the trim)* then you'll have your goal length and blunt ends. HHG


 


caliscurls said:


> Thank you and thanks to everyone that answered. I am finding that when the season changes my hair does in fact need extra attention but I didn't up the DCs until now.
> 
> *Lead hairs drive me crazy,* especially with my natural pronounced v in the back. *I just need to learn to let them be.*


 
I finally realizing this!!!! They drive me crazy as well and I became super self conscious about them when I had another BW (my boss at the time) say "Oh you're hair looks gorgeous...now you just need to cut those ends" erplexed

I never wanted it to look like ihad struggle-length. , so for the past 6 years I've always had VERY blunt ends and haven't made it past bsl.  A year or so ago i realized the stylist was always cutting to my shortest layer and I was losing about 4 in each cut 

I cut (not trim) at least 2x year and I just need to stop!!!

ETA: When wearing your hair down, how are you all masking lead/uneven hair? rollersets? curls?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 12, 2014)

My hair is never really uneven, the lead hairs just aren't as full as the rest of my hair. As long as I have some curls or body and it's not just hanging straight down, you can't tell.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2014)

Mane Event said:


> I finally realizing this!!!! They drive me crazy as well and I became super self conscious about them when I had another BW (my boss at the time) say "Oh you're hair looks gorgeous...now you just need to cut those ends" erplexed  I never wanted it to look like ihad struggle-length. , so for the past 6 years I've always had VERY blunt ends and haven't made it past bsl.  A year or so ago i realized the stylist was always cutting to my shortest layer and I was losing about 4 in each cut   I cut (not trim) at least 2x year and I just need to stop!!!  ETA: When wearing your hair down, how are you all masking lead/uneven hair? rollersets? curls?




@Mane Event 

Stylists are trained to cut to the shortest layer to make things even they can't grasp the out he box concept of trimming just the longest layers or just an search and destroy snipping the minimum off the end a whatever length they're at.    I can't do roller sets stylists can't do roller sets on my hair maybe I'll try again but my hair never dries.    Trimming when you need to is fine as long as your not cutting of 6 inches of healthy hair just cause it's uneven you'll be fine.  Focus on scalp care and retention that's the way to get max results   I would have NEVER reached my goals going to a stylist.  My lead hairs are usually in back middle I have a natural V shape so it's easy to mask ignore it.  It looks like I have a slightly layered cut I wear my hair curly mostly ponytails and buns doesn't show up. Even straight but no matter how much I blunt cut it always grows back the same way so I like it now and not on a hurry for blunt ends until I hit ultimate goal. Full HL TL


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 16, 2014)

Lucia

Thanks for sharing your knowledge in this thread!  

What's the difference between full moon dust/trimming vs. the Moroccan method?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lucia  Thanks for sharing your knowledge in this thread!  What's the difference between full moon dust/trimming vs. the Moroccan method?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

Well they are pretty much the same idea following the moon cycles for different hair treatments. The Moroccan method is more detailed and complicated to follow but the full moon method is mostly used for trims cuts. There are some more detailed moon haircare calendars but I use the simplified version it just makes life easier.  I don't have time for all those specifics of the Moroccan method. 
 HHG


----------



## Lucia (Nov 3, 2014)

I started a new challenge called don't cut it challenge 
Sign up is still open if you want to get some serious length results 
Check it out and join or cheer us on. 

#teamnoscissors


----------



## Janet' (Sep 13, 2016)

Janet' said:


> There may be hope for me yet!!! I broke through the APL barrier earlier this year!!!!



Ha! Just saw this in my notifications because someone "liked" the post...Funny how things come back around...

When I posted this in 2010, I had just pushed through (a raggedy) APL...now, we meet again  It's good (at least for me) to see posts like this because it helps me to appreciate that
 1. I've been here before, which means that my hair will grow if I keep to a simple regimen and
 2. It douses me with a dose of reality--nothing happened overnight-- Even though I may want to fantasize how "easy" it was to grow my hair looking back-- It wasn't easy-- but it was do-able...and I shall do it again


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 9, 2016)

diva24 said:


> Ok so Im definitely WSL now but I have hair anorexia. Im going for the top of my jeans.
> My favorite conditioner is V05 because I go thru a bottle in 2 "washes". I can't remember the last time I used shampoo. A few months ago maybe? I am 2 years post. The shortest my hair has ever been is nape length that was by choice. Before that it was BSL and I was annoyed with the length (the angst of youth). Thru all my hair abuse the shortest my hair ever got from abuse is shoulder length. I find that basic is best. I heat style maybe once a month. My go to style is a braid out that I redo on wednesdays and saturdays. If not its a wet bun or wet ponytail.


Did you reach your goal of top of jeans yet?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2016)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, only just those few precocious hairs are...


You can say grazing if some of your hair is there.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 3, 2016)

WL & beyond ladies:
1) what is your hair type?

I'm 3B/3C curly in between SL & AL but only WL straight.
2) Any curly haired girls WL curly? If not what length are you curly?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 4, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> WL & beyond ladies:
> 1) what is your hair type?
> 
> I'm 3B/3C curly in between SL & AL but only WL straight.
> 2) Any curly haired girls WL curly? If not what length are you curly?


I believe @CurlyRy's hair hangs WL or longer in its curly state.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2016)

Roll call where my WSL and beyond ladies at? 

How's your hair doing what's your regimen?(give details please) 

Stay tuned will post my updated "tweaked" regimen.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 21, 2016)

@Lucia
WSL checking in! I really like looking at my old posts (likes what's above) and seeing how far I've come. The lead hairs still drive me crazy though! 

For the past year I've kept my hair in loose twists 24/7 with a scalp treatment, wash, protein treatment and deep condition every week to 2 weeks. I also finger detangled exclusively.

More recently I've taken the loose twists out (just wanted a change) and have rocked a bun. My wash routine is about the same. What changes based on the season is the type of oil or butter I use. More oils and butters are used in the winter.  It's also worth noting that getting to waist length was achieved primarily through:
- very low manipulation
- consistency in product usage
- keeping my hair stretched and my ends protected
- making sure the protein and moisture treatments are balanced

Edit: regarding moisturizing and sealing, outside of winter when my hair needs more attention at times, I only moisturize and seal every few days after wash day as opposed to daily. With the protein/moisture level being balanced I find I don't need to moisture and seal daily. In fact my hair does better without it. 

HHJ!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 22, 2016)

FoxxyLocs said:


> *1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *  My AVJ + coconut oil prepoo & seamless combs take care of tangles. I don't get matting. SSKs have been reduced by not wearing my hair in fros and puffs, and at longer lengths I've had to stop doing twists. Regular DCs and a daily leave in have helped with dryness. And washing once a week takes care of my scalp. I don't oil or grease it in between.
> 
> 
> *2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?* I normally dust every 3-4 months unless my ends need attention, but its rare to dust more often than that.
> ...



I responded to this thread years ago, so I thought I'd give an update since it's been bumped.

*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *My issues with tangling have decreased dramatically over the years. I shampoo, then DC for an hour, then comb with my jumbo rake under running water in the shower. It only takes maybe 10-15 min to detangle my whole head. I don't get very many SSKs either. I S&D each time I get my hair straightened, but I don't have a lot of SSKs or split ends. My scalp is generally in good shape. If I have to stretch my washes, I like to use a Q tip and some Sea Breeze on my scalp to keep it from flaking or itching.

*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?* same as before

*3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?* I use Elucence MB shampoo and Silk Dreams VS or Aubrey Organics to DC. I'm experimenting with a moisturizer, so I haven't found a staple yet. I only wash every 2-4 weeks now and I don't pre-poo anymore. I also don't bother with making my own concoctions anymore. 

*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look? *Still no

*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow? *I grew out the layers so it's basically the same length all over now (hip length). I definitely wouldn't go longer than classic, maybe not longer than tailbone. Over the past 5 years I've gone back and forth between waist and hip, but this is my first time being full hip length. 

The answers to 6 and 7 haven't changed.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I responded to this thread years ago, so I thought I'd give an update since it's been bumped.
> 
> *1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *My issues with tangling have decreased dramatically over the years. I shampoo, then DC for an hour, then comb with my jumbo rake under running water in the shower. It only takes maybe 10-15 min to detangle my whole head. I don't get very many SSKs either. I S&D each time I get my hair straightened, but I don't have a lot of SSKs or split ends. My scalp is generally in good shape. If I have to stretch my washes, I like to use a Q tip and some Sea Breeze on my scalp to keep it from flaking or itching.
> 
> ...



For number 3 response where are you finding Aubrey's even though they're going out of business and changed their formulas ?


----------



## Lucia (Dec 22, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @Lucia
> WSL checking in! I really like looking at my old posts (likes what's above) and seeing how far I've come. The lead hairs still drive me crazy though!
> 
> For the past year I've kept my hair in loose twists 24/7 with a scalp treatment, wash, protein treatment and deep condition every week to 2 weeks. I also finger detangled exclusively.
> ...


Lead hairs, I have a lead section, waiting for the rest to catch up so hard. That's why I've upped my moisturizing products.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucia said:


> For number 3 response where are you finding Aubrey's even though they're going out of business and changed their formulas ?



Idk, I ordered in bulk and haven't used it all. I might not be able to get anymore.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## naturallygoldie (Jan 2, 2017)

runs off to find her other vids


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucia said:


> *1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp? *
> 
> I don't get mattes anymore since I'm not braiding my hair up and using a sew-in, that caused a lot of tangles, matting,and itchy scalp even though I took it down every 1.5-2 months.
> I soak my hair in oil, dampen with water let it sit for a while under a plastic cap, then I'll slowly detangle from ends to roots with a wide tooth seamless comb.
> ...



*1. If you get them: How do you deal with tangles, matting, SSK (single strand knots) dry hair, itchy scalp?*
My hair doesn't tangle much anymore only if I ignore it for over a week, which I usually don't do. I keep my hair organized either braided up at night or in a pineapple, satin bonnet or sleep on a silk/satin pillowcase. 
Matting does not happen, I don't let it, I don't leave my hair unattended or up in braids for no more than 2 weeks at a time. Then I will co-wash, DC, apply my moisturizers and sealers and re-braid. If its a style with braid extensions (which I don't really wear much anymore) then I make sure to used mister spray with light oil in it and keep my hair and scalp moist and nourished. 
*The key to braids or wigs is don't ignore your hair, take care of it, and if it's in a style where you can't access your natural hair and scalp and take care of them, moisturizing, oiling etc... then reconsider the style.  No style is worth my hairs health and progress. Dry hair and itchy scalp is a function again of either ignoring my hair and scalp for a long period of time ( for me personally 2 weeks or more)  or possible allergy to some new product. 

*2. How often do you trim, dust or S&D the knots and SSK's only when you need?*
Right now it's only when I need, and I still try and follow the moon cycle when trimming or dusting. I find that my technique and knowledge of products that work for me and my hair is much better now and I have limited SSKs and knots I still get them but it's so much less now. 
*
3. What are your staple products and how do you use them?*
EVCO, EVOO, argan oil, jojoba oil, castor/jamaican black castor oil, grapeseed oil, monoi oil, and a homemade ayurvedic oil, whipped shea or mango butter, those are my favs I keep some on standby and regular rotation depending on season.  Water or water diluted aloe vera juice mister spray. 
Camille Rose Naturals: moisture butter, moisture milk, jansysn's conditioner and coconut water DC. 
or Kinky Curly: knot today and gel for summer wash n gos. (will phase these out using up products I have)
In winter I use butters and oils as my end styler and curls blueberry edge control pomade, and a scarf tie it down for 10 minutes, no gels. 
Eco Styler Gel for edges mostly or  whenever I need stronger hold for super humid days in the summer. (trying to phase out eco styler gel completely from my routine it's too drying and crunchy) 
Aphogee 2 step protein treatment, protein spray leave in when I need it only.
Shea moisture  raw shea DC masque, JBCO leave in. 
Co washing: cheap conditioners like suave and tressemmee
Rinse out: Giovanni smooth as silk conditioner sometimes I use this as my leave in too. 
Using the LOC method for styling. DC at least 2x a month, under heat cap or steamer. 

*4. Do you still do wash n go's, what products do you use to get your WnG look?*
CRN, KCCC sometimes eco styler over any leave in above. I've been phasing out using KCCC and Eco styler. I still alternate using Eco styler for edges.  

*5. What's your straight/stretched length now front and back of hair? And what's you goal length or how long will you let your hair grow?*
Front MBL back WSL I will let m hair grow to goal HL/TL goal then maintain. 
*
6. Has your hair ever been this long before?*
Yes, see quoted above, and recently I've had stalls where my hair is just resting, but it's on the grow now. 
*
7. For naturals: What do you say to naturals who are getting discouraged and ready to give up on being natural and go back on the creamy crack (relaxers/perms/texturizers)?*
I watch youtubers, instagrams, google pics, hair blogs, who have reached the hair goals I'm aiming for and have healthy hair and haircare techniques.  Try everything you can to improve your technique, find products that work in the right order and combination. If that doesn't work and you're frustrated, I say look at the real reasons you want to relax/texturize and remember why you went natural in the first place and see what fits your needs and lifestyle best.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 13, 2017)

Not much has changed in my regimen just some small adjustments, my hair needs more product and more moisture especially in the winter.  I'm also trying to phase out gels completely from my regimen. 

*Updated Regimen 2017*

Nightly: spray mist AVJ, vegetable glycerin and water, moisture milk and/or seal with oil or whipped butter. Pineapple or loose braids, silk/satin pillowcase or bonnet. 

Weekly: cowash, DC, LOCB (usual moisture, seal routine)

Monthly or when needed: acv diluted with water to clarify or if Ive used heavy silicones I use sulfate shampoo, usually I use a sulfate free shampoo if I need to clarify for a fresh start, then I'll follow any shampooing with a co wash or aphogee 2minute reconstructor or  2-step protein treatment, then DC with heat cap or steamer. Then moisture seal routine. 

Rarely straighten, use bonnet dryer or diffuser to dry my hair for winter, air dry mostly in summer months. 
Styles: Protective styles, wng, braidouts, twistouts. 

*Favorite products some on current rotation: *

CRN moisture milk, moisture butter, DC. Homemade whipped butter, SM JBCO leave in, SM Raw Shea DC, curls blueberry paste for edges, eco styler gel for edges (phasing out eco styler gel because it's drying to my hair), homemade mist (AVJ,vegetable glycerin and water), ACV diluted with water (to clarify), Infusium 23 original. 

Oils: evco, evoo, castor, jojoba, grape seed, Argan, and monoi oils. 

ApHogee: Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer (spray), Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor, 2-Step Protein Treatment. I alternate my misters/sprays as needed.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2017)

Janet' said:


> @Lucia, it took you two years to go from BSL to WL...what did you do to achieve this goal?





Lucia said:


> @Janet'
> 
> I braided my hair up damp w some conditioner and  oil in, after washing it and DC weaved it up for most of that time 2 months up in the weave 1 week out DC daily and daily buns under phonyponys. <--again my hair was still hiding.
> 
> ...



Flashback repost! From page 8
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/spinoff-ask-a-wsl-and-beyond-lady.438408/page-8


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 15, 2017)

@Lucia AVJ = Apple Cider Vinegar Juice or is the Aloe Vera Juice?

In your night hair mist what arethe measurements of the ingredients?

I haven't worn weaves, but thinking about doing it in April to Summer. When wearing a weave how did you moisturized your hair underneath? What was your concoction? And how often did you do it?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia AVJ = Apple Cider Vinegar Juice or is the Aloe Vera Juice?
> 
> In your night hair mist what arethe measurements of the ingredients?
> 
> I haven't worn weaves, but thinking about doing it in April to Summer. When wearing a weave how did you moisturized your hair underneath? What was your concoction? And how often did you do it?



@Leo24Rule

AVJ = aloe Vera juice ACV= apple cider vineagre

I have an aloe Vera juice, vegetable glycerin, water mist I use, then for clarifying it's acv apple cider vineagre diluted with water.  I don't have exact measurements, I just eyeball the mixture, just don't add too much vegetable glycerin.
The easiest for keeping the braids most is scurl and a light oil, that's what I used when I wore them. Now I would use my mister concoction and a light oil.  You could get a braid spray but I found they either have cones or mineral oil and not enough water and real oils. That mineral oil and cones will just block any moisture getting in after you've applied them, and it you're hairs braided up for a while no moisture is getting to your strands. Always make sure the weave style you choose has easy access to your scalp, if not your hair will suffer under the weave and come out worse than better.  If I were to braid my hair up now I would opt for a wig that I could put on and take off daily  so I could get to my real hair and moisturize daily also wash and DC my own hair weekly. Some YTbers who are aces at this are blackgorlwithlonghair and ulovemegz ?spelling I've featured them one this thread, look them up on YT tons of good techniques to wig it up and keep it healthy.  HTH


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)

@Leo24Rule 
Found it


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jan 19, 2017)

@Lucia are you using pure aloe vera from a plant or buying the juice? If purchasing the juice where are you buying it from?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)

Leo24Rule said:


> @Lucia are you using pure aloe vera from a plant or buying the juice? If purchasing the juice where are you buying it from?



@Leo24Rule 
I buy the juice from the local health food store or Walmart


----------



## Lucia (Mar 11, 2017)

WL ladies what has helped you reach and/or pass the WL mark?


----------



## snoop (Mar 13, 2017)

WL ladies -- did you find that your growth stalled at any point in your journey?  (Not a setback, but a rest period?)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 13, 2017)

snoop said:


> WL ladies -- did you find that your growth stalled at any point in your journey?  (Not a setback, but a rest period?)



Every single time I hit MBL....I stall and end up trimming. Usually when I do frequent dustings I get past the stall.

I did a 2-3 inch trim back in October all around my head. I am past due for a good 1/4 inch dusting. I'll do that with my hair curly.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 13, 2017)

Lucia said:


> WL ladies what has helped you reach and/or pass the WL mark?



Co washing often and deep conditioning regularly.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 13, 2017)

snoop said:


> WL ladies -- did you find that your growth stalled at any point in your journey?  (Not a setback, but a rest period?)



Either MBL or WL,  I've gotten some lead hairs passed WL in the past I either resting or had a small set back.  This time I'm hoping to plow right through passed WL to HL. I think I stalled because I reached a big goal and got complacent, i.e. lazy with my deep conditioning, daily moisturizing and regimen in general.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2020)

My Hair Regimen as of Aug 2020

Basically my hair is in protective styles mainly crochet braids or under a wig.

Every 4-6 weeks I take down the crochet install
oil with scalp treatment coat hair with herbal hair mask overnight or if I’m in a hurry 30m same day
Next day wash with either ACV water then  aphogee 2 step followed by balancing rinse then deep moisturizing conditioner under a hair steamer for 30m at least.

Then moisturize and seal with Melanin Cream And oil.  In between installs, I use dry shampoo on my scalp and the crochet hair when I can’t co wash, I always keep my hair smelling and looking fresh.
I spray mist with aloe vera juice use handheld steamer to get the moisture into the hair then oil hair and scalp and massage with the handheld scalp massager.
2x month I’ll cowash the crochet braids carefully let half dry moisturize and seal. Usually 1- 2x week just water rinse seal with oil.

If under a wig wig comes off at the end of every day, mist and oil massage every other day then I co wash every week I do the ACV and conditioner rinse. Sometimes I shampoo monthly to get all the build up out.
I haven’t been straitening and I don’t check my length all the time, Having my hair tucked away helps with that.

Every 3-6 months I do a henna treatment. Sometimes I make a henna rinse and mist my hair.

Products
Melanin Multi use Oil
Melanin Twist elongating style cream (Melanin is my go to moisture and seal duo)
Blue Beaitufy Organic amalaki scalp oil serum ( great blend of ayurvedic oils light and smells good not strong) got that from wholistic habits and other HL classic women on YT.
The innate life Herbal hair mask
The innate life Rose elixir (serum to seal hair)
The innate life scalp treatment.
Apple cider vinegar
Cream of Nature sulfate free shampoo  or TGIN
neutrogena clarifying shampoo (on standby for really bad build up only happens with certain products I don’t use much anymore)
kinky curly knot today and custard -sometimes usually if I’m wearing my hair curly looking to streamline my wash n go products with less heavy products and less products in general
curlkeeper slip detangler
Ouidad Curl Recovery Melt Down Extreme Repair Mask (Yes it’s worth the $$)
Aphogee 2 step protein treatment (Protein and balancing conditioner)
Aphogee keratin 2 minute conditioner I always use aphogee 2 step and follow with the keratin.
Mane choice hydrating shampoo conditioner rinse DC pre poo (using these up and will not re purchase they’re good but don’t need them as much now)

Cheap Suave Aussie moist tresseme moisturizing conditioners for co washing.

If you notice #Devacurliscancelled

Im also doing a personal use it up challenge I’m trying to minimalze my hair products to just what I really need I want to get down to 1 shampoo, dry shampoo, conditioner, deep moisturizing conditioner, 1-2 stylers, 1 cowash conditioner, and get rid of the rest.
innate life and blue butterfly products are staying ive seen good growth and thickness from their products and they’re all natural to my knowledge.

For my curly styles I’m going to slowly compare kinky curly vs Melanin vs mixed chicks and see which products give me consistent results and minimal frizz curls And top of the list less steps and products to achieve my curly styles.  I don’t have time to hit and miss with the wash n go. I’ll keep Melanin as my moisture seal combo cause it works.

products I use on the crochet hair or wigs
braid spray
shine spray
dry shampoo Bautista or Cantu dry shampoo acv w tea tree
Aussie mousse

Will be switching out shampoos listed above for liquid Castille soap and ACV for occasional shampoo days.
Also henna when needed


----------



## Lucia (Sep 10, 2020)

Lucia said:


> My Hair Regimen as of Aug 2020
> 
> Basically my hair is in protective styles mainly crochet braids or under a wig.
> 
> ...



Will be switching out shampoos listed above for liquid Castille soap and ACV for occasional shampoo days.
Also henna when needed


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 14, 2020)

@Lucia Are you doing a PS challenge til goal length? Is this your normal routine you’re planning to keep After goal length?


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 14, 2020)

This will be my first time combining all of the perfected aspects of my first 3 attempts going WL. Last time I went WL, I’m fairly certain I was slipping into a tapered V with the point grazing my hips, so technically HL. I never claim HL because I didn’t care enough to measure since I think V shapes are ugly. At least, I don’t like how they look on me. Shortly after realizing how long the scraggly “tail” in the back of my head was, I snipped it down a little below my waist.

I’m posting in case anyone has experienced this, or has ideas on what it could be. I’m not sure if my hair began to naturally “feather” at WL, giving me longer layers than I like (a narrower U shape, more like a V with the tip cut off). Or if my regimen couldn’t take me beyond WL and maintain the shape I like (a U). Or something else.

My hair holds haircut shapes very well (the trimming required is minimal since the ends are normally so healthy), so I’m not sure how/why such a narrow V shape crept up on me once I passed WL.  I’m not sure if I’m articulating my query all that well Worst case scenario, I can refer to this post if it happens again, and that will give me somewhere to start if I try to solve whatever the problem turns out to be.

I suppose this is a question I have for WL & beyond ladies:

*Were you able to maintain the SHAPE of hair you like AND the length? Or did you have to sacrifice shape for length?

(example: you like having a very thick, almost blunt U hemline with WL hair, HOWEVER, you find that once you get past WL, your hair starts tapering more and   you lose considerable fullness in your hemline— without visible damage— into more of a V shape? On curly I would say, it’s probably like trying to maintain a round shape, but in order to keep that roundness with longer hair, the top has to be significantly shorter than the bottom and middle— or else you’re ok having Δ triangle hair, which is cool too )*


----------



## Lucia (Sep 14, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> This will be my first time combining all of the perfected aspects of my first 3 attempts going WL. Last time I went WL, I’m fairly certain I was slipping into a tapered V with the point grazing my hips, so technically HL. I never claim HL because I didn’t care enough to measure since I think V shapes are ugly. At least, I don’t like how they look on me. Shortly after realizing how long the scraggly “tail” in the back of my head was, I snipped it down a little below my waist.
> 
> I’m posting in case anyone has experienced this, or has ideas on what it could be. I’m not sure if my hair began to naturally “feather” at WL, giving me longer layers than I like (a narrower U shape, more like a V with the tip cut off). Or if my regimen couldn’t take me beyond WL and maintain the shape I like (a U). Or something else.
> 
> ...


V shape doesn’t mean breakage most people’s hair doesn’t grow evenly just dust when you see or feel splits or knots. if you let it grow out more it will thicken up at the hemline and then you can trim it back to a thicker u shape or blunt hemline.

My hair naturally grows in a tapered V shape so I just dust then even it up once I’m an inch or 2 past a goal I usually get a U shape so I don’t loose too much length.
Hth


----------



## Lucia (Sep 14, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> @Lucia Are you doing a PS challenge til goal length? Is this your normal routine you’re planning to keep After goal length?




Yes I will PS until goal, for my routine I think so but I always adjust my routine as needed but the core of my regimen stays the same I don’t change what works. ETA: Unless the brand changes the formula and it no longer works for me.


----------

